# Hammersmith Hospital : Part 41



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Welcome to your new home ​
   ​


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Morning girls, did my first d/r injection for me. My husband got it all ready for me, then I just swabbed myself and did the jab. Was quite nervous at first, but as soon as I put it in and realised it didn't hurt I was fine.


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for your new home Ceri...I have moved with you all a few times now (we are getting good at the packing aren't we??)  

Well done Vicks..so pleased your journey starts today..

Hi to everyone else..xxx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Well done Vicky you are on the way now!! 

I start my acuputure tomorrow yay!!x


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Well done Vicky! I was surprised at how easy the injections turned out to be. The only time they were a little sensitive was when I had AF during D/R. But they were still not 'painfull' just a tiny bit sensitive. Sorry I can't do the meet up, I am in Devon that weekend. 

Jane - I am super excited about the idea of the short protocol. If the Buserelin made me so supressed I only had 2 antral follies then I would hope that without D/R and hopefully with a AFC of about 8/9 I would be able to produce enough eggs to make it to EC this time round. I think you are making the right decision, let me know how the protein goes!  

Hope everyone else is ok.  

Kate xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

bookmarking


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone had s/e from day 1 d/r? I have been feeling a little sick since late morning, but I have a cough anyone so may be a bug


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Bookmarking


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Vicky glad your jabs are going OK, they're not that bad are they.  You'll soon get into the swing of things, they become 2nd nature!  What is s/e?, sorry for being thick!

Hi to all you other lovely ladies, I might not get on here later as I am starting a slimming class with my sister xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Well done Vicky!

Emziola, I don't know what s/e means either!!  Skin eruptions?  Special experience?  Subsequent ectoplasm?


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Side effects!  

x


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I just worked that out and was all pleased with myself but then Kate already had it.    Duh!!


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

sorry i have been off.
Ceri thanks for the new home
hazel whoooooo you have an active mind   

  everyone

Afm, started having some brown discharge yesterday and freaked out. dont know what is happening but i am assuming it is the tiny haematoma that the doctor saw on monday that is breaking out? my Dh is now more worried than me , he said it is the fault of the scanner as we were alright before the scan. said he must have poked hard on something he wasnt supposed to. i is still really dark brown today, no red blood noticed.
may


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello gang!

May - poor you - it's horrid finding blood of any colour but as I'm sure you know dark brown isn't really anything to worry about - and I should think it is very likely your haematoma.  But if you and DH are worried do go to the EPU tomorrow.  Don't think another scan will hurt and seeing the heartbeat again might help reassure you before the long weekend...  

Vicky - I had side effects from day one of DR - they started out horrid but in a few days I felt like I could take on the world - loads of bouncing energy!  Though I know that not everyone feels quite as good as that.  But keep drinking your 2 litres (or more) of water a day and you should be fine.

We've got 12 week scan tomorrow.  After panicking earlier this week about the prospect of getting our Downs results, I'm feeling rather disconnected from it all (which I think is a good thing).  Have been distracting myself by writing the novel - and posting things on the website that DH has created to "keep me busy". Grrrr.

Will report back tomorrow - do hope it will be with good news.

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks BR, glad I am not imagining it, gonna go rest in bed in a moment,


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh yeah side effects! LOL  

BR - Good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure all will be fine.

Em xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all, only 1 day until we break up for our Eastr Hols!! I for one cannot wait

Vicky - well done for that first injection - they all seem really easy after the first one!

May - I'm sure there is nothing to worry about

Mackster - good to hear from you again glad all is well

Good luck to everyone else and hoipe to hear from you all soon

xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

BR good luck for today. Thanks for the reassurance.

LMS thanks, I can't wait also for the break. Going to southend on sea with dh for the weekend, after our scan today.


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh what a beautiful morning, oh what a beautiful day!!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

2nd day of d/r today. I was so tired last night, got in at 6pm, went to sleep till 7, got up to have dinner and watch the episode of "over the rainbow" we taped at the weekend, that finished at 9, checked my emails and then went to bed again lol

Prepped the injection myself today, seems easy enough, going to leave everything by the bed tonight so I don't have to get out of bed properly tomorrow morning, and cna try and get back to sleep after


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Vicky - Glad you've got the first injection over and done with and hopefully you managed to get back to sleep after doing it.

May - Try not to worry too much about the bleeding.  Like's been said if you get worried go to the EPU.  I had two bleeds after I got my positive, the first I didn't move out of bed for about 3 days and had complete rest.  The second was a lot shorter and I took things really slowly.  I know I should have probably gone to the EPU but with the first it appeared our local EPU was only open week days and as it was Saturday I didn't bother.  If it lasts any length of time then defiantely go and at least have your mind put at rest.

Blanche Rabbit - Fingers crossed that the scan goes well.  I know how stressful all the scans can be.

Little Mrs SUnshine - I've been off all week and really looking forward to my long weekend!!!!!!

Pushoz


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Not feeling as icky today at the moment, but still a bit cloudy in the head. Just really looking forward to the long weekend


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

BR - how did you get on today?


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello lovely everyone

May - thinking of you and glad you've decided to go for a scan.  Do let us know how it went.

12 week scan was great.  Though I was so anxious that I didn't really enjoy seeing Storm this time - though we've got some lovely pictures that I am cooing over now (downloaded them onto my phone and actually found myself kissing the screen!).

The doctors actually said that he was "lovely" and "perfect" which is pretty good going!  And Downs risk is very very low - only 1 : 2275 - which since I'm a pretty old lady is wonderful.

I didn't realize how anxious I was about it until I found myself crying on the street while shopping for Easter eggs afterwards!

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm so pleased for you BR!!!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Glad everything went well BR


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Just bookmarking  

terrible signal in Cornwall so sorry for no personals  

xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats fab BR xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok girls, so I am booking a table for 6 a Browns for 

Vicky
ELCFoxy
Pepperoni
Hazel
Emizola
Blanche Rabbit


I was thinking meet at 1pm, table booked for 1:30pm, is that ok?


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Glad it all went well BR...really chuffed for you     I have my first scan pics in a frame..and on my ph-love it!!

May..how did your scan go yesterday honey??  

Vicks,sorry again I can't make big ol catch up...pls take piccys!!I just need the hols and Dorset is free!!

Hi Pepper,LMS,Mini,Ceri,Kate,Hazel and KD and all my mateys xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats ok mackster, I would be jumpting at the chance of a holiday too lol x


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello girls
How are we all?
Vicky hows D/R going? 
AF turned up today feeling rather sick as was in a bit of pain so taken so paracetamol, dose anyone know how long its supposed to last as have my query supressed scan on Tues?
Went to my acupunturist yesterday felt so relaxed after, she put me on a heat lamp and am now on warming foods only, she said I was cold, which I have read a few of you ladies on here had too.  So DH is looking after me with warm foods, got horrid heads keep getting them on either side since D/R but felt lovely after being under the heat lamp yesterday    xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

d/r is ok, just so so tired


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

vicky - 1pm is good with me, looking forward to it. it will be great to meet everyone! (or the 7 of us who can make it anyway!)

I am taking a bit of a back seat at the mo - while we work out what our next ivf moves are - but I am enjoying hearing about all the scans and new cycles starting   
you gurls are all a great bunch

elf


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all, ELC me too awaiting next af so i can try and book scan for the second time lol
It is great to hear everyone isdoing well though and approaching the next stage of their treatment or pregnancy!

Vicky, I might still make it on the 10th but will know later on in the week, 
Eco Girly - what accupuncturist do you use?

yay! on holiday now until 19th!!

Had breakfast about 1pm today - Love it!

xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Using a lady that Pushov told me about she seems v good and as much as I hate needles it was a nice experiance, hope your all well.

Ps loving the long break off work too lol


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok LMS, PM me when you know hun x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

BR - so glad the scan went well 

Eco G - keep warm!  I have horrible headaches when I dr, drinking lots of water seems to help

Hope everyone has a lovely Easter

Scooter


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Fantastic news BR!  

Vicky times are fine with me xx

Hope you all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Hope your all well.

ELCFoxy -   Hope your ok.

LMS- ooooh lucky you with the long Easter break - are you a teacher? If so what do you teach?

BR - glad to hear all ok with the scan.

May - hope all was ok with the scan, and hope you have a lovely weekend at Southend-on-sea. 

Pepper - hope your having a fab time in Cornwall and better weather than here!

Eco - isn't Debra great? I loved the heat lamp too and dozed off many a time during acupuncture, found it soooo relaxing! Keep warm and have lots of warming foods.

Vicky - sorry to hear about the DR headaches - make sure your eating and resting well and drinking loads of water.

Mackster - great you found a place but   at London prices!!

Hi to everyone else  

AFM - today was OTD and as expected after my PUPO bubble being abruptly burst by the appearance of AF on Monday   it was a BFN. So its back to the waiting for the postman game for me! Am   its not a 6 month wait for the next go cos i'm raring to go!! The summer always goes way too quickly though so i guess that will help the wait  

Hope everyone has a lovely Easter weekend xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lilac, sorry to hear it was BFN, but praying its not a 6 month wait for you, can they tell you over the phone roughly how long it will be?


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Aww lilac - glad you are keeping your spirits up xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Lilac - so sorry hun, fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long, good to see how positive you are still!!

Vicky - will let you know as soon as I do

I am a teacher and teach Science in a secondary school

What kind of foods are described as warming foods?

Pepper - hope your weather is good

We are looking at going away for a few days but hoping to find somewhere warm? Any ideas? 

xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

LMS - Warming foods that Debra refers to are literally just warm foods so anythign above room temperature and nothing that is excessively spicy as that has the opposite effect.

Pepper - Havea great time in cornwall

MAckster - Know what you mean about the need for a holiday. The last couple of days and tyhe long weekend are turning out to be great.

BR - Well done with the scan hopefully the next 8 weeks won't drag by. 

Happy Easter to all 

Pushoz


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pushoz-Just replied to your PM hun, must have missed your post when trying to get the numbers, of course your welcome xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Glad everything went well BR!!

 Lilac - so sorry to hear it bnf hun, pls take care of u and dh 

pepper have a nice time.


Mackster- glad you found somewhere at last. 

Hello to everyone, hope you all are having a fab easter break?

Afm, had a scan Thursday and every thing is ok with beanie( thank God), the heamatoma has also reduce in size. Now taking cyclogest and will have aresvan next week.

Aftera gray day yesterday, the sum cameout to play today and it was beautiful in Southend .

Lots of love may


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi May, glad the scan went ok hun xxx

Nothing much to report here at the moment, going to in laws for lunch today


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Lilac - so sorry to read your news. To give you some hope I was told we only had to wait 2-3 months for the next cycle as only some Primary Care Trusts are saying 6 months (just waiting on blood test to check FSH is ok before they can confirm if we get funding). I hope you are ok, like you I had AF before my OTD so I also knew what the result would be but you still hope! Sending lots of  

Hi everyone else. xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,
Happy Easter 
Just back yesterday from 5 weeks away on hols, to Australia , India and Dubai. DH had to go to India on business, and I went with him so we spent a few days there too visiting; then a couple of days in Dubai, and off to Australia. It was great. Will read the posts next week,lots of   to everyone  
Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

FM - I was wondering where you were   Wow your hols sound Fabby!


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry, very late response to the meeting up.  1.00 is fine with me.  Where is Browns?  I'm not sure where I'm going!!

Hope everyone is enjoying the weather today - gorgeous.

xxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.browns-restaurants.co.uk/menu-coventgarden.php

That has the location too

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

FM - Wow your holiday sounds fantastic, lucky you!!

Scooter


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hope everyone has had a nice Easter? I have enjoyed eating the eggs after a bad episode of sickness on Friday made up for it today lol!!
Have my query supressed scan tomorrow a little nervous as just want to know everythings working.

Vicky hows your D/R going?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-Good luck for the scan tomorrow

D/r is defintely doing something to me as I felt like the pyscho b***h from h ell today , but concerned I may be d/r longer because I don't have regular cycles, some people say they havent had a bleed but been ok, but others have said they had to keep d/r until it happens, not sure whether to email my nurse mid week if a/f hasn't come (she said the burselin may cause it to start anyway even though i wouldnt normally be due)


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Vicky - on my first cycle I d/r for an extra week, even though i had normal period i think it just works as it is meant to lol
go with the flow and i am sure you will be fine - still waiting to find out what we are up to this next week or two ten i'll know if i can meet up with you all on the 10th

xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hiya, I think I was D/R for maybe 12 days before I had AF. I then had scan on day 15 (Thurs) and I was told to start stimm the next Monday which was day 19. Seems like lots of people have different experiences. The worst that can happen is they say you have to keep D/R for a little bit longer.   xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello gang

What a lovely day it is today!

Lilac - so sorry about your BFN.  But you seem to be brilliantly upbeat about keeping going - hurrah for you!  

May - so glad scan went well - was holding my breath in case your silence meant something was wrong - phew!  

FutureMummy - welcome back!  What a totally awesome holiday.  Hope the return to reality isn't too brutal  

Vicky - sorry you are feeling growly - don't worry, it really will probably wear off as your body gets used to the drugs - same happens in pregnancy - you start off ultra sensitive and then even though the hormone levels continue to go up they stop bothering you - I have gone from paranoid monster to blissed out buddha in the last few weeks...  

Eco Girly - hope ?Suppressed Scan shows that you are all nicely switched off - let us know!

AFM - had a wonderful Easter at my mum's house in the country.  I always organize an easter egg hunt for friends' children - we had 6 little ones hunting, and about 14 adults watching them - not sure who had more fun!

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit XXX    

PS Vicky - 1pm on Saturday is fine for me.  Really looking forward to it.


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello gang of lovelies..     

What a BEAUTIFUL day..thank goodness!!!I am down to one day a week at work..so this makes it bearable!!

Hope you all had a lovely wend! DH and I just stayed in London-but went to a mini music festival and watched films in bed and generally chilled!!!

May..I was watching ff like a hawk on your scan day-was also scared we hadn't heard from you...am relieved everything ok  

Lilac..so sorry hon...I have a good feeling abt your next round.I think a good positive outlook makes ALL the difference!!

FM..Hope you said hello to my homeland for me! Was the weather ok for you?How did you like it?

Vicks.. BR is totally right-these modds come and go.My DH says I am the most zen like he has ever seen me (bet he is relieved as my polycystic used to make me a mad cow...)

Ecogirly..let us know how scan went...  

Little MS..Hellooo to you too..

We move into our new place on 16th and are away this wend in dorset.I am finding it very hard to sleep at the mo as the twins have made me look like a small country!!!I am so round at the front and they continue to play football with one another,just as I sleep.I wouldn't change it for the world though!!

Love and fairydust to you all..

Mwa xxx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies
Well after a very early start up to HH I finally got seen an hour later not sure what was happening but they were running late.  Scan went ok not ready to start stimming yet so have to go back on Monday for another one fingers crossed!!
Hope your all well


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Ecogirly - SOrry your having to DR for an extra week it is quite common so try not to worry about it.

Mackster - Good luck with the move at least you will be all settled when the bumps arrive.

Blanche Rabbit - Glad you had fun at your Mum's over the weekend.

Vicky - Hoep that the side-effects subside soon and you are no longer physco B***h from hell.

Future Mummy - Welcome back glad you had a great holiday can't wait to hear the details. Only been to OZ not made it to India and Dubai bet it was great.

AFM - Had another growth scan today and everything went well and they actually behaved themselves.  Spoke to the registrar about the pain under my rib apparently the registrar thinks that it's one of the babies sticking it's foot there.  I just wish it would hurry up and move it because my rib is soo tender to the touch.

Pushoz


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey ladies,

May - so pleased your scan went well  

FM - your holiday is my idea of heaven, i'm so jealous    I loved Oz when I was out there.

Mackster - your weekend sounds perfect.  Mine was spent in all w/end as my step-daughter was ill for most of it bless her.  Had to get out yesterday for fear of cabin fever setting in   Good luck with your move  

Ecogirly - I don't envy the early morning madness, hopefully it won't be for too much longer xx

Hi to all you other lovelies, I'm looking forward to meeting some of you on Saturday.  How will we identify each other - do I need to wear a pink carnation? lol

Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

LMS-Had to change from 6 people to 7 as I forgot about Pushoz, so have booked for 8 anyway in case xx

kate-thanks for your experience xx

BR-Glad your easter went well

Mackster-LOl at the football comment

EG-sorry to hear you have to go back mon, got a feeling I may be the same when it comes to my appt on the 15th x

pushoz-glad the scan went well

Emizola-not sure lol, I will post in the morning what I am wearing and we can go from there lol

AFM-Day 7 d/r today, not quite as tired now as not as hormonal as yesterday which was a blessing


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello lovely hammersmith ladies    

Just trying to catch up on all the news - a week away with crappy signal and lots going on!!

Sorry for a bit of a short post - went back to work today after 4 weeks off and it was a long 12 hour welcome back  

lilac I was so sorry to read about your BFN   but keeping really positive for next time lovely  

may - great news on your scan, glad all good with beanie  

EG - I had to DR for an extra week, bit frustrating at the time I know but the time will pass quickly 

Mackster - great news on the new house, have a fab time relaxing in dorset this weekend, hope the sun is shining for you  

FM your hols sounded amazing, very envious!!

Vicky hope your doing ok, the mood swings and headaches can be hell. Well done on organising the weekend, really looking forward to it too - will be looking for em and her pink carnation  

Right - that short post turned out longer than I thought! Need to feed the flumps! Lots of love to everyone else 
Pxxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice to hear from you Pepper & good luck for your scan, not long to wait now! 

Vicky my lovely DH had to put up with an extremely hormonal and b*tchy wife during D/R but I felt much more myself once I had AF.

x


----------



## azzem (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi,

I've been lurking here for a few days now and wanted to introduce myself to some fellow Hammersmith girls.  I started the D/R drugs about 10 days ago and have been feeling OK - some headaches but I was expecting to be a deranged ***** from hell and it turns out I'm made of sterner stuff  .  Have been getting horrid cramps during my A/F though.  Has anyone else had this - they are worse than I usually get.  

Any advice gratefully received.  Good luck everyone!

x


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome! Good luck with your treatment. I found my AF during D/R to be very painful indeed, and heavy but on the bright side this meant my lining was nice and thin on my scan on day 15. So I felt it was worth the pain! x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Azzem can't help with D/R haven't done this before but thought I would say hi   Some of the other ladies on here will be able to help i'm sure.

Em xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

morning ladies,

Azzem- Hi and welcome. hope you find yhis thread to be as helpful as we all do. as for A/F it is different with eveybody i think. my A/F during DR was vwery mild and not heavy at all although it lasted for ever .

Pepper welcome back, not long now to scan and discharge letter   for tomorrow

mackster, glad for the new house. sounds like your bubbas are having fun 

Pushoz, glad your scan went well.

Ecogirly, sorry to hear that you ae d/r longer but the time will fly  
Emziola -Hi babes, hope you are well. what i will give to see your pink carnation.

BR glad you had a wonderfull break. thanks

Vicky, glad DR is going ok

Future mummy welcome. glad you had a lovely holiday.

afm, back at work, i am so tired this days just dont know why
may


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

May - you're tired because you're pregnant!    I was completely exhausted for the first few weeks - I work from home and I had to spend about half the day snoozing - at the time I thought that surviving a real job would have been almost impossible (the doctor who wrote my favorite pregnancy book says that she used to get home at the end of a days work and literally collapse at the bottom of the stairs in exhaustion!). It's really tough - exhaustion like nothing I've ever experienced - but it really does go away at around week 12 - I'm much better now - almost bouncing with energy.

Good luck with the next three weeks though - get to bed early and get DH to take care of you!  

BR XX


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi May, yes I think you will need to try and fit in some little cat naps throughout the day x

Quick question for any short protocol ladies... did you take the pill first so they can ensure AF turns up on schedule or not? I had it on my list of queries to ask at my review but they did not really want to discuss the detail until we had test results back. I only ask as I have never taken the pill before and have read it can sometimes shuts some people down a little, sort of like the Buserelin (not really used anything since my early 20's as been with DH since I was 19!). 

Thanks x


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks BR, i have never been this tired before. i felt like a spoilt sport over the weekend because all i wanted to do was sleep the whole day. poor dh, the only reply he got was no i cant.

kate i have never done a short protocol before but i took the pills on both my cycles, it helps to keep the cyst away and help with DR.
may


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Ah ok thanks anyway May. I am not supposed to D/R as this seems to reduce my follies from say 8/9 to just 2. That is sort of my query really, can the pill sometimes reduce your antral follicle count like D/R does?  Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome azzem   and lots of luck for your cycle   

May I have only been back at work 2 days and no idea how I will manage 5 12 hour days!!! I'm exhausted and absolutly starving the whole time! These flumps certainly like to eat - was even awake at 2.30 this morning raiding the fridge!!   

Kate could you try emailing someone at the hammersmith and asking them? I know they are waiting for results but you don't want to be worrying about something  

Pxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

azzem-We are quite close together, I started d/r 31st march. what date is your supressed scan? Mines a week tomorrow x

Pepperoni-LOL at the flumps

May- 

Kate-No advice, but hope you get the answers you are looking for 

BR-Glad to hear you are feeling a lot better now you are progressing into the 2nd trimester xx


AFM-Nothing much to report today, same old lol. Having chinese tonight for dinner . Looking forward to meeting up with some of you girls on sat, will bring the camera xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Pepper - good luck for tomorrow!   The hunger soon goes once you reach 12 weeks!!!


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks MM


----------



## azzem (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi all and thanks for such a warm welcome!

Reassuring to know there are so many others who have been through all the same emotions.  It is such a wierd thing to go through that unless you've been through it yourself, it's hard for others to empathise I think.  

Vicky my scan is 13th April - next Tuesday - it feels like the first milestone/hurdle.  Good luck with yours and have a great evening on Saturday.  

To all those who are pregnant well done.  It is great to read positive stories!  

x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

hey pepper, how did your scan go today? xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi pepper, waiting for your news


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi all
Pepper how did the scan go?
Vicky hope the D/R is going ok
Azzem-welcome you are near me im d/R at the mo on day 19 had my first scan but need to carry on injections next scan Monday.  Good luck with it where are you on D/R?

Hope everyones enjoying the sun!!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello my mateys!!

Welcome to Azeem...it is no nice to have the support of ff during these crazy days xxx

How good is the sunshine?I have been awake since 3am..baby beans are still being monkeys and swinging on my ribs..grrrr

Pepper babes..pls write and let us know you're ok..xx

Ho to everyone else xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

mackster-lol, hope your ribs aren't too bruised xx

EG-Yea d/r is going ok, hope you get the go ahead to start stims after scan on monday

azzem-Hope everything goes at your scan on tuesday for you to start stimming 

Pepperoni-Hope everything went well xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I know you're all anxious to hear about Pepper, and I really hope she won't mind me saying, just to let you all know, that she's fine.  I'll leave her to put her scan stuff on later!!!

Sorry Pepper if I've overstepped the mark and you'd prefer to have put everything on here yourself!!

xxxx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies  

So sorry that it has taken me this long to post today.... went to work straight after the scan then have been out for dinner with DH to celebrate      

one very amazing strong heartbeat and all looking absolutly perfect, we are totally over the moon  

it still doesn't feel real and I feel like I am floating on cloud 9  

hugs to everyone
Pxxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Such a relief for PEPPER...THREE CHEERS....   ..Or in this case 3 bananas!!
So pleased for you babes! I bet you and DH had a brill dinner..xx

Also thx for Hazel for putting us out of our misery... 

xx i am off to seduce my DH..trouble is I can't see past my bump...hmmmm...how is this meant to work   

xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

let us know how that one goes ehhhh mackster  

already warned DH he's got to wait till christmas!!


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yay Pepper so glad you posted! Had been checking my phone all day for your update!  

Big congrats to you and your DH!!       Bet you had a lovely celebratory dinner!

Azzem - welcome to the lovely Hammy thread! All the best for this cycle.

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is well. Would have loved to have met some of you on Saturday but me and DH are going to go away for the weekend as a belated anniversary break. The weather forecast is meant to be good so might head to Brighton (i love Brighton!). Hope you have a fab time at Browns xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Glad everything went well yesterday Pepper, look forward to seeing you and everyone else tomorrow xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

So glad to hear everything ent well with your scan pepper. Seeing the heart beating away is amazing. Take care of yous now.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats pepper hun  

Mack - DId you manage it    

Have a good meet up ladees. Sorry i can't make it


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Yipeee Pepper!!!  So pleased for you and DH - and hurrah for going out to dinner to celebrate.  I went to bed early last night and was fretting about you!!    

Can't wait to see some of you tomorrow at lovely Browns.  I'm going hunting for a maternity bra afterwards - have finally decided that the little t-shirt ones from American Apparel that I've been wearing can't do the job anymore  

I'm slightly anxious that you lot are going to laugh at my real name - Blanche is really the name of my white lion-head rabbit! - but don't worry if you do - I'm used to it after nearly 40 years

What a beautiful day.  I've been handwashing Summer dresses in preparation for our birthday trip to California - this time next week I'll be on a plane to LA (First Class!!!!  DH had thousands and thousands of points so somehow in the BA sales we managed to get two first class tickets for £600!).

Lots of love to you all

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi girls,
took me ages to catch up!

Kate - I didn't take the pill or anything before my 2 x short protocols. Just started injecting on day 2.

Mackster - have you got that foot moved yet ?    

Pepper  - Great scan!   

and hello to everyone else.

looking  forward to Browns tomorrow

elcf


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Pepper, I'm so pleased everything is fine.  You must be ecstatic!  

Looking forward to meeting some of you tomorrow xx

BR - had to laugh at your post.  Tyring to imagine what your name is now but I don't see why we would find it funny. we are all grown ups.  We can always stick to our FF names, I have trouble keeping up as it is!  Maybe name badges would help!    I'm really looking forward to it, as long as I don't have to stand up and introduce myself to the group like you do when you go on them horrible training courses - no role play!

Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Little Mrs Sunshine -You coming tomorrow hun? We got a seat for you x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

G'day me mateys..

BEAUTIFUL DAY eh?

Can't stay long as abt to get picked up for Dorset..weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

Elc..nope that foot or fist just loves playing Mahammod Ali with my ribs! We had our 24 week growth scan and obs appt today-saw the little blighters!They are head to toe and VERY active..although I still can't feel them that much!!
I have put on 14 kg so far..but luckily all out front..fingers crossed my butt may be spared!!

So going to miss out on the Browns shananigans this wend...Vicks pls take loads of piccys and load em somewhere I can see!!!And..I now NEED to know your name BR!!! 

Yah DH got a bit of action last night..but not the full monty    

Have a great wend my lovelies...xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Mackster hope you have a lovely weekend - lucky DH


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey girls, have sent you a PM with what I will be wearing 2moro so you know howto recognise me x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Pepper - I'm so pleased the scan went well, it's a very special moment  

Azzem and Vicky - hope the d/r is going ok  

BR - we are all desperate to know your name now!!  Your rabbit sounds lovely - lion-head rabbits are so cute.  Your holiday sounds fantastic and flying 1st class - lucky you

Mackster - glad the scan was ok, if you are all upfront your bump must be pretty big    Hope you enjoy your weekend in Dorset

I had my appt with Mr Trew today and we can get started this month!  I start d/r on 20th April - I'm so excited!!

I hope you all have a fantastic time at Browns tomorrow
Scooter


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Great news scooter hun   how is Mr T these days?!!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

MM -    I can hardly believe it's been 5 years since I had my 1st appointment with him!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

yay Scooter! thats great news


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Fantastic news Scooter, that's not far away at all!


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

great news scooter!! will be praying everything goes well.

very envious of those going to brown today as I am doing a 12 hours shift today and the weather is fab!! 
hope you enjoy your selves. BR, will like to know the name too 

mackster have a wonderful break.

may


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Pepper, great news about the scan  

Scooter, lots of     for your cycle Hun  

Ladies who lunch at Browns  , have a fantastic time!

I am so glad it is the week end as I was really tired with the time difference and readjusting to working hours  , just feel I am about to get back to an European sleeping pattern this week end   
I love the weather at the moment, thinking of taking the bikes tomorrow to go to the park and having a picnic with DH, game of chess and sunday newspaper. Hope the weather does not change.

    to everyone

Future Mummy


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Boo!!!  I am stuck in bed with a filthy cold so can't go to lunch after all.    Think it's been made worse by the fact that I was up half the night in incredible agony from my wrist - seem suddenly to have developed Carpal Tunnel syndrome but I thought that was just supposed to be numbness- this was like someone was torturing me with electric currents through my nerves...

So I'm in bed looking out at the sunlight dreaming of a Brown's virgin mary.  Have at least texted the ladies to apologise and tell them what my real name is  

Scooter - SO glad that you're starting treatment - and so quickly!  Hurrah hurrah hurrah for you.  And so glad you like lion-heads.  They can be a bit neurotic, but since we got her a very docile lop-eared boy as a husband (about 5 years ago!) she's been a very happy bunny.  

Love to everyone else - enjoy the beautiful sunshine!

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit XX


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi girls

Scooter-glad you get to start so soon xx

BR-Can we "out" your real name?

The meet was really good, was nice to meet Emziola, ELC, Pushoz, Hazel and Pepper.

I got pics, wonder if people can guess who is who (Ok I have my pic up so thats easy but the others..)



















Hope we are allowed to post pics in threads, will take down if not.....


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Looks like you all had a great time - good to see lots of wine glasses on the table    I've no idea who anybody is!!!!!!!!

I picked up my new adopted cat today.  My cat Badger has been really lonely since his brother was PTS last year so he's now got a new friend - Mr Bond!  He seems to be settling in really well

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine

Scooter


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Someone needs to point out whos who!!   And we need the 'name' of BR!!  

Scooter - aww bless Mr Bond! My cat would pack her suitcase if we brought another cat in. She'll probably try to pack up when baby comes! She left me a nice fur ball on the sofa for me to clear up today


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry I've not been arpound for a few days but we're had no phone line since Thursday lunchtime so I've had no internet except the work one which gets monitored so I don't use it for personal stuff.

Vicky - Thansk for arranging todays meet up it was lovely to meet everyone and such a shame that delightful old lady didn't join us for luch!!!!!

Scooter - Glad you've got a date for starting again and I have to agree time does fly by it's our wedding anniversary on MOnday and I'm wondering were the last 7 years hace gone! 

Blanche Rabbit - Hope that you're feeling better and that you haven't actually got carpel tunnel.  

Azzem Welcome to the board hope thing sgo well for you

Lilac hoep that you have a nice weekend and get to enjoy some of the sun in Brighton.

AFM - well I got back and my weekend has just got better, firstly as I've already said we had no phone line, then on the way back all the trains were cancelled so had to get the tube and then had a long walk.  Tried to finish cutting the back garden when I got home and the lawn mower has died!!!! Hopefully if everythign goes in 3s that's it.

Pushoz


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, left to right is-me, emziola, pushoz, elcfoxy, pepperoni, hazel

Forgot to mention I also has the same problem as Pushoz getting home. I ended up going up to another station and getting a train to st albans (live in hemel) and getting hubby to pick me up from there. Aparently they didnt start the trains again until about 6pm (was trying to get the 4:09 train originally fromm euston)

But the meet was lovely, everyone was really friendly and the food was gorgeous. 

We did have a bit of a mad woman come over to us though with a odd ramble lol


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello lovelies - so glad you all had a wonderful lunch.  SO cross I had to miss it!  You all look splendid too!

Scooter - hurrah for the new pussy cat!

My name is both very rude and very old fashioned (think Jane Austin heroine) - see if you can guess!

Am about to crawl out into the sunlight with the dogs - think it will do me good if I take it easy - though quite hard to take it easy as Hampstead Heath is covered with people having picnics and the dogs just run from one to another hoping to find an unguarded picnic!

Lots of love and sunshine

BlancheRabbit XX


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Fanny ??


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are enjoying the sunshine - even if it is a bit colder today!

Vicky, Pushoz, Pepper, Hazel, ELCf - lovely to meet you all yesterday - thanks again Vicky for organising.  Yes the delightful little old lady not - how rude!   I was speechless for once!

BR I hope you are feeling better today.  Have to get yourself ready for LA though eh, lucky you!  

May shame you had to work, - just means we'll have to do it again! (you must have been knackered after a 12 hour shift).  

Lilac - trust you are having a nice time in Brighton, I love it there.

Pushoz - happy anni for tomorrow x

FM - did you get to go on your bike ride?

Scooter - hope your new cat is settling in xx

Hi to anyone I've missed  

Em xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Mini wins the prize!   

Starting to feel a bit better thanks Emiziola - which is good as yes I've got a lot of packing and preparing to do!

Blanche Rabbit XX


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I like the name!   I can't even think why you are not using it for your novel!


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

I like it too!  But after hiding behind BlancheRabbit for so long I felt a bit self-conscious. 

It was very character building, being called Fanny at the rough comprehensive I went to!  

Since my novel is very autobiographical, I suppose it might be in there...

Have a lovely Sunday night all.  I'm shattered after doing almost nothing all day.  Waiting for the 2nd Trimester bloom to hit me - not here yet!

BRXXXX


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

BR, I really like your name  

I did go on my bike and I am afraid I was one of those having a picnic with DH on Hampstead Heath  

Vicky, the photos are really nice  

Have a good week all,

Future Mummy


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

HI Ladies
Had my Query Supressed scan today and thinned nicely! sorry TIM, have had the call to start stimming today, so the nurse said to do the first one tonight then ongoing in the mornings, have my 5 day blood test Friday, can't believe how quick it all seems now!!
Hope everyones well?


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats! Yes it all happens quite quickly after D/R doesn't it! I wish you lots of luck and glad you are well on your way now, bring on Friday xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Yipeee!  Good luck with the Stimming.  I loved the Gonal-F pen - so sci-fi!  

FM - I'm glad you were picnicking - it is a lovely place for it - it is neither the picnickers nor the dogs fault that the two are a sometimes disastrous combination!  Hope you were warm enough though - it was rather chilly on Sunday when I was on the Heath.

BlancheRabbit XX


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Eco Girl, lots of     for your cycle 

BR, we were freezing on the Heath,   spent most of the time cycling as seating on the grass was way too cold. Should have had the picnic on the Saturday! 

Going to see " Remember me" now with a friend, with Rob Pattinson, will give my review tomorrow   Heard it was good.

Future Mummy


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-Thats fab hun xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Eco G - great news 

FM - hope you enjoy the film, I'm going to see it with my sister - she likes R Patz and I like Pierce Brosnan so we'll both be happy  

Scooter


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Morning Ladies
The suns out again yay!!
Did my first Gonal F last night, is it my imagine or do they smell horrid!!! took me and DH ages to load the flippin pen thing to prime it even panicked it was broken at one point!
DH did it in my thigh as my tummy is so bruised there is no more space and using that for Buserlin, am on 150 as the guy doing the scan said I had PCOS on the left side so they wanted to keep an eye on it and make sure I don't get OHSS great!
Did anyone find that the Gonal F tasted weird as soon as I have it about 10 mins later I can taste it?
My mum and I did a bit of shopping whilst waiting for the train yesterday Westfield is starting to cost me a fortune! have to go back for day 5 blood test on Friday so no doubt I will get liuered into the shops again lol!!!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Yay EcoGirly - not long now xx Sending you lots of


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Eco Girly, yes the GF pen smells a bit odd I thought and also I was a bit nauseous for a good half an hour afterwards and think that was the taste. I was on 300 and also had headaches for the first 4/5 days but then felt fine. xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

great newas eg
Kate any news yet from your tests?
afm - had appointment with nurse yesterday and just got to wait to have this scan done and see from there - why can't they ever explain properly what is going on?

xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for asking LMS x I know what you mean about getting info!

I called reception today and left a message for the consultant asking if he could call me. I felt a bit bad for chasing as it's just two weeks since my review but he said he'd call my mobile within two weeks. I honestly think we should be ok as I can't think my FSH has risen too much since Jan and my scan showed my AFC was 8 or 9. Very excited about the prospect of possibly getting to egg collection this time x


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Eco Girly, congrats on starting stim.  GF pen smells and tasts very odd but you will get use to it in time.

Kate , you did the right thing leaving a message.   you get a reply soon

future Mummy was the film any good?

BR i like your real name.
may


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Well ladies, they just called and my FSH is pretty much the same so we get another cycle! Yay! He said we start end of May/June so not long to go.  

Whoop!

xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

excellent Kate - we might be cycling together!!
I am guessing if i get this scan done this cycle then next one if all goes well would be the start which would be May time!!

xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh brilliant! I hope so   Are you on long or short protocol? xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

That's great news Kate


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

May and Scooter, I loved the film. Bring a few tissues though .
Robert plays really well and Pierce Brosnan shows a different kind of acting , he is good as always, the actors play very well together, I did not expect the end. 

Kate, very good news!  

have a nice evening all,

Future Mummy


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Kate - brilliant news - so glad for you!

And well done for starting the Gonal-F Eco-girly.  I do remember the strange taste in my mouth - but I quite enjoyed it - but then I'm weird about medical things.  Like Kate I had side effects for the first few days (mainly hormonal moodyness) then they went away and I was fine until the last two days when I got massive bloating (which is apparently normal and not OHSS if you get it before EC).

May and FM - so glad you like my name!  FM - I'm hoping that Remember Me might be playing on the plane...  If not I might be tempted to watch New Moon or the first one - still havn't seen them and I'm a sucker for vampires  

AFM - I've been cleaning the house and gathering things in preparation for our holidays.  I'm pretty much on top of things but I've got to do a 2000 word essay for my creative writing course - using Structuralism to analyse a text.  Which basically is like trying to write in Greek.  Oh dear!

Lots of love to everyone

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just a quick one from me. I had a nightmare yesterday when I realised the syringe I was using was the last one, and I needs one for the next day (today), back there 7am thurs so can get more for thurs onwards. Rang Hammersmith first thing yesterday and they advised to ask my doctors, so I had to ring and speak to the on call GP, and he arranged for one to be left at reception, which my mum picked up for me , so that was lucky.

So, up early tomorrow for supressed scan, no a/f yet, so will see what they say


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Arh Vicky nightmare, no one at HH told me about the needle cupboard I just noticed everyone getting them out when I went last time and took a load.  If you need more there is a little cupboard in the area you wait for the scans for some reason it has no sign v helpful lol!!
hope the scan goes ok for you tomorrow and AF comes soon, mine was a few days later than normal.

I have my day 5 blood on friday more needles bah! have been drinking water to get rid of the horrid taste of what reminds me of wet cardboard nice!!

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks all  

Gosh Vicky what a nightmare! I was about to run out but got some more from the cupboard on my day 9 scan. I also just saw someone else do it! GL for your ? supressed scan tomorrow. Typical AF does not show the one time you need her! x

Eco Girly - GL for day 5 on Friday. x

BR - I don't envy your essay you have ahead of you! GL. I am also a big vampire fan but did not like Twilight as felt it was a bit romantic and I would prefer True Blood, Buffy or Angel (geek alert!) x 

How is everyone esle doing? 

x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Just busy packing all of our worldly goods up..so far 12 boxes just on books...Oh MAMA!!! 

I will sit down and read all your posts when I get this over and done with.

Good luck Vicks for scan and good luck to my other mateys who are DR and waiting at the mo!!

BR..I love that name....thumbs up from moi xxx

ps.not sure if I said already,...but loved the group piccy!!What a good looking bunch xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Good luck Mackster!  No heavy lifting!!

Kate - delighted to hear that you too are a geek.  I adore True Blood and am using pregnancy as an excuse to work my way through all seven Buffy series.  Never got into Angel though - is it worth it?

Have spent the morning planning a fantastic LA itinerary when I should have been writing essay.  Oh dear.

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

BR-I am currently doing Buffy and Angel (from Buffy serioes 4 they run paralell), doing Buffy season 7, angel season 4 at the moment, I am soo sad lol

Yea will have to get more tomorrow after my scan, will count what I have in the way of needs and swabs too


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Well girls, I could go even geekier as I like Sci-fi... but will stop now!  

BR will PM you re Angel as don't want to drop a spoiler as Vicky is watching them. But yes, very good and brilliant quirky humour throughout. 

AFM, not sure what happens next. Presume we will get a letter confirming tx dates soon? If we start in May then day 2 of my cycle would mean I start stimms 19th May - eek! Also I presume we don't have a group coord appointment this time, we just see a nurse to get my prescriptions for 15mins or something? Am feeling so relaxed and happy about this cycle, I sort of know what to expect now I have done the injectons before, and can't wait! 

x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Kate,
were you on long or short last cycle? I think if you are doing a different protocol you may still need to go to a group co-ordination?
I had a 15 minute nurse on Monday - apparently thats the only days they do them, fot sent the paperwork about 2 weeks after being told so fingers crossed you won't be long 

I'm glad I wasn't the only one that didn't know about the cupboard - lol

Good luck with the move Mackster, enjoy your films guys, my job before our next cycle is to get a dvd player for downstairs, so i can lounge about lol

xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

LMS - I was on the long so maybe I will get a group sess after all! I work 15mins walk from HH so it's easy for me to pop in. Thanks for letting me know re paperwork too.

Hope your nurse app went well xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Kate, no worries lucky you working close by I am an hour away in the car so by the time io have left for scan in morning and get back again it feels like i have already done a days work lol
x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

oh I forgot - I got really confusing letters that didn't make much sense - so had to give them a ring to sort it out

and 

appointment went well thanks Kate, have just to wait on a hsg appointment then find out how it is and hopefully get started 

x


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello everyone  

Have been a bit quiet trying to cope with working again! Has been quite exhausting!! Went to see the GP this morning so got to work from home the rest of the day – such a relief to have a lie in!! Just have to say how lovely it was to see Hazel, em, Vicky, elcf and pushoz on Saturday – look forward to the next Hammersmith girls meet up  

Kate great news that you have got the go ahead to start your next cycle   and glad you are feeling so happy and relaxed

LMS hope you can be cycling buddy with kate  

BR – love your name really glad you are feeling better and hoping you have a fab time away  

Lilac – hope you had fun in brighton, biased I know living down here but it is a great place  

EG –great news on starting stims, hope all looks good on Friday at blood test  

Vicky nightmare about needles!    Lots of luck for tomorrow’s scan

Mackster don’t envy your packing!!! Always seems so much to go into the boxes and takes forever!

Hope everyone else is doing ok  

Pepper
xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Kate - fab news about your next cycle, I hope mine will come through for around the same time  

BR - your LA itinerary sounds much more fun than the essay, I know what I would be doing  

Vicky - good luck for your scan tomorrow  

EcoGirly - hope all goes well with your blood test on Friday  

Mackster - happy packing! do you have a move date yet?

I'm at HH tomorrow for a scan in the afternoon just to check on a cyst I had on one of my ovaries that was hopefully successfully removed at my last EC.  Got a letter through today and was all excited because I thought it was for my next cycle and it was just a copy letter to my GP......nevermind!

   to all you other lovelies!

Em xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

PS - MM did you change your username to Widow Twanky or am I going


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

i did but changed it back!   Something me and some Ffers do from time to time!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

LOL, i thought I must have dreamt it


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

like it MM x

Pepper great to hear from you, glad you are ok, are you now in the charge of your GP? x

Em - GL with the scan tomorrow, hope the cyst is not a problem and you can carry on. I ALWAYS do that thing where you get excited about the post and then it's just you being cc'd in a letter to your GP! Last time mine was signed by Anna C and I felt quite excited that I might one day meet the infamous lovely lady! Fingers crossed we can be cycle buddies along with LMS x

LMS - thanks for post re the letter! Also GL with HSG. Presume you have had one before? I did not feel a thing with mine. I hope you get the all clear tho.  Looking forward to possibly having some cycle buddies x I am very lucky being so close really, I only live maybe a 20min drive away too, so scan days for me actually end up being a lie in. 

Mackster - GL with the packing and take it easy. xx

Kx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Kate.  My letter was signed by Anna Carby too    I have been lucky enough to meet her (and her shoes!)  She did my last ET for me, she was so lovely.  Yes hopefully me, you and LMS can be cycle buddies.  Will keep you posted....

Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Had my ? query supressed scan, this morning. They didn't seem concerned about my lining, even though I haven't had a/f, but the buserlin has given me a cyst, so I have to do two jabs a day of buserlin now for a week and go back next Thursday.


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear V, are you ok or a bit frustrated? I have not had a cyst before but one of the other ladies might be able to offer some advice xx
Good news your lining was ok?
Kate xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Felt ok to begin with, but no feel a bit frustrated, as worried about getting rid of it now. Any stories where someone has had a cyst and then it goes by the next week would be appreciated lol


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Arh Vicky rubbish hun, hope your ok?
I had 2 cysts come up in Jan adn MAckster told me about the GI Diet so I started eating Burgen bread and following some of the GI plan and when I went back in Feb they had gone so am sure it was that?
Hope the jabs go ok, when are you next back for a scan?


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Vicky

Don't worry about your pesky cyst.     I had one before I started treatment, so they put me on the pill and then on extra buserelin (ah the lovely two jabs a day!) but it didn't go.  

But... once they've started you on the treatment cycle they don't give up on you.  If it hasn't gone by your next scan they will just schedule you for a cyst drain before you start your stimms.  You then start stimming on the day of the drain.  That's what happened to me!

Cyst draining sounds nasty, but it is actually exactly the same procedure as EC (though usually much quicker as they are only dealing with one follie) - lovely sedatives etc.!  

So really don't worry.  And if the cyst has only just arrived it may well disappear with the extra down-regging.  Mine had been there for years so it was pretty settled in.

AFM - please all pray for a strong wind.  The pesky Icelandic volcano has just grounded ALL flights to and from the UK today - if it doesn't go by tomorrow we won't be setting off for our holiday until they find us a replacement flight. Which in turn means that we'll miss going to the Coachella music festival. Boo hoo!   

Lots and lots of love

BlancheRabbit XX


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Vicky, I had a big cyst on one cycle. Didnt reduce so they got be in and drained ity. All very similar to going on for EC ie. sedation and in with the needle to drain it...! All v easy. Then could start stims the next day.  

Had a cyst on my last cycle too but it did reduce after 3 weeks DR (normally takes me 3 weeks to DR anyway). Apparently if you start DR on Day2, which I did, rather than Day21 you are more prone to getting them.

all is not lost, if it doesnt reduce they should discuss whipping you in the drain it.
Helen


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

That all sounds relly positive Vicky xx 

 the extra jabs work wonders over the next week and if not, then the draining option should mean you continue with this cycle as the others did.  

xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks BR and MrsGG, nice to know if it doesn't go by itself they will just get me in to drain it. Also saw on other clinic threads that most clinics d/r people for 3 weeks, so you never know xx

BR-Lots of strong wind vibes coming your way hun xxxx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Arh Vicky good luck, when is your next scan? I had to down reg for just over 3 weeks before I could Stimm, been D/R for a month next week so hopeully it won't be too long for you.
BR blowing the wind away for you, have a fab time
Pepper hope your doing well, will respond to your PM later
Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Just spoke to the funding lady at HH, who was really lovely on the phone. She is going to send our letter out soon. 

DH's boss has said that DH & I must go out for dinner tonight and he wil pick up the bill!! He is being so supportive of our tx, I think because he has friends who have had ivf too. So I am out for posh dinner tonight   

x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow Kate that sounds Fab  

EG-Next scan is 7am next thurs, so not long, reckon it will fly by.

Was very impressed with traffic today, left the carpark about 7:45am this morning after scan then blood test and was back in Hemel for 8:20, so was early for work!

Each time it goes like this is a bonus as I am using AL for the hours off for scans


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Oooh lucky you Kate!! Enjoy some posh nosh for us all!!
My DH got us tix to the Royal Albert Hall last night for a random Swedish musical...it was the first time we felt the boys kicking!!! They either loved it or hated it??  

Vicks..that time will fly by and I hope the double trigger will get rid of that pesky cyst 

BR..what's the latest on your travel plans??

May..you still feeling tired..believe me when you hit 13 weeks or so..you will feel like you are king of the world and ten feet tall...until 24 weeks when you slow down again  

Em did you have a scan today?

Mighty Mini..be careful ..if that Icelandic air changes..you will be stuck with that name!!!

Love to all my FF buddies..I am still in midst of world's longest move....we move boxes over tomorrow.I hate to fight a killer moth plague this a.m the buggers had chewed through my fave sweaters..ewwwwww)

Mwa xxxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well.

BR - fingers crossed that you can still get away tomorrow xx

Kate hope you enjoy your posh dinner.  Your DH's boss sounds great!  

Hey Mackster, yes I did have my scan today to see if the cyst they removed/drained at EC has stayed at bay and it has!  It's all looking good 'down there' and I am ready to go    

Vicky do your company know you are having IVF? If so they might be a bit more flexible with your appts etc and you might not have to take AL - just a thought xx

Chat soon,

Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Em-Yea they know its IVF but they have no policy and they are pretty pants about hospital appts etc in general. If I have to go in to have the cyst drained I am going to take it off as sick though, its unpaid so they can't complain, and it is a medical procedure


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mackster - Good luck with the move

Emizola - Glad that the scan went well and it will hopefully be soon time for you to start 

Vicky - Try not to worry too much about the cyst a lot of people seem to get them during tx.  When I had my cervix scan they found I'd got a little cyst but they were totally unworried about it.

BlancheRabbit - Hope that the wind gets blowing to help you soon get away on your holiday. 

Hazel - Hoep that the scan went well this week.

Pushoz


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello Ladies

I will be having my co-ordination appointment on 19-May and treatment in June at the Hammersmith. 

Been TTC for 3 years and this is our first treatment. Bit nervous but trying to learn as much as possible so I know exactly what's going on and what to expect. 

Thought I would say "Hi" to all my fellow Hammersmith ladies.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Kirky, bet time will fly till your co ordination appt xx


----------



## becka_0110 (Nov 2, 2009)

hi, ive got my first co-ordination appointment for ivf on the 21st april and to start treatment in may
at hammersmith feeling quite anxious and not sure what to expect 
im so glad is finally here but im scared to let myself get excited about it.
anyone have any info or advice they wouldnt mind sharing?? xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Kirky and Becka - welcome to the HH ladies!  Good luck and  ! 
You'll get as much advice as you could possibly want on here - why don't you just ask us if you've got any specific questions?  Also, as you probably know, searching through all the different FF boards can be really helpful.

Eco-Girly - I downregged for a month too - hope the end is in sight for you soon  

Kate - hurrah for posh dinner and good news on funding - excellent combo!

Mackster - How wonderful to feel the boys kicking! I think it sounds like they're going to be into avant-garde music. I think I feel Storm flutter sometimes, but it might just be strange belly bubbling! So sorry to hear that the move is still going.  Hope you break its back before the weekend.

AFM, luckily I was on the phone to BA this morning at about the right time - they had insider information that tomorrow's flights would be cancelled, so I got them to move us to Saturday.  No idea whether they'll be flying again by then.  Oh dear oh dear!

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit XX


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all, particularly to the newbies!

this is a really useful place all advice is available and useful!

Eco - I had to dr for an extra week - all depends i think when you actually start my scan was exactly 14 days from start and poss just too early lol

Vicky - i'm sure you will be fine they seem to be really careful about giving you the best chance so fingers crossed xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

LMS-Thanks, feeling a lot more positve after the stories on here xx

BR-Hope the planes are moving by tomorrow for you xx

becka-GL for next week, the time will fly by. I was cd28 of a 35 day cycle when I had my co ordination appt, so got to start counting down to day 21 start when next a/f showed a week later. Starting injecting buserlin on 31st March, went for my supressed scan today, but I have a cyst, so they have doubled my dose and am back next Thursday. Hammersmith seem very good at knowing what they are doing and getting you in within short time scales etc.

When you go for your co ordination appt next week you will most likely be given your prescription for buserlin at that point. Be aware that the pharmacy will be very busy, we had just over an hour wait in the pharmacy


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Kirky and Becka - welcome to the HH Thread!!  Good luck  wih your treatment.

Eco-Girly -  some people downregged longer than others, cos we are all different it doesn't mean any thing is wrong. Praying for a for a quicker DR.  

Kate - Glad to hear the  good news. on funding   - enjoy your posh dinner ( lucky for some)

Mackster -Glad to hear the boys are kicking away as they should!! Take it easy with the packing. Are you still working? 

BR- hope the the cloud will move away so you can go on your holiday. Blowing the cloud away for you.

Vicky- you will be fine. You are in good hands. 

afm, started spotting again since Wednesday. All brown stuff. I am really finding it difficult to relax. Had scan that Wednesday an all seems fine they don't know why I am spotting. This is really a trying time for  us.

May


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all  

Firstly May sorry to read your post I hope you are feeling a little better. I can't imagine the worry you must feel. But they said at the scan all was well? My SIL is having some bleeding too (right up till her 12 weeks scan) and she has just found out it is all ok. Maybe some of the preg ladies can help. I do read all the time that people have all sorts of different bleeding throughout their pregs.   xx

Vicky - can't believe how rubbish yor work are being! Grr.  

Mackster - you made me laugh about the boys at the musical!

Em - glad your scan went well the the cyst is ok. 

Hi to Pushoz & LMS x

BR - what a nightmare with your flights!! 

Welcome to Kirky & becka! This is a very supportive thread so ask away! I also should be having tx in May/June so we could be cycle buddies! I am on my 2nd cycle and feeling much more relaxed and postive this time round as I know the injections are easy and not painful. If you have any specific questions please ask us, or you can PM me directly.  

Kate x


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Quick question ladies if I may....was going to work from home if I feel unwell during stimms (did that last time as felt ill for first 4 days). Obv I will need two days off for EC and then two days for ET. After that I might take a couple of days leave but then work thru the 2WW. Mainly to keep my mind off things as I would drive myself crazy thinking about it at home. 

What do you think, do you work thru the 2WW? I can also work from home whenever I like which would give me some rest and I would take it easy at work.

Thanks x


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi girls,
I have been offline for a bit while DH and I discuss our options and the money situ.. we have not come to any conclusions as yet but recognise we are skint  

Vikki - thanks so much for arraning the lunhc - it was great to meet you all!

Kate,
I worked through the 2ww, and it was fine when I worked from home, but I wouldn't have wanted to travel / carry stuff (like a heavy computer) in the first week. It kind of depends on when your ET falls - e.g. when it was on the wednesday, then I was totally fine the following monday. If it is the friday, then i's suggest giving yourself until the following wednesday at least. For me, needing the rest was part physical and part emotional.

elcf


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi All,

Welcome Kirky and Becka.  Ask away ladies, that is what we are here for.    It's not as bad as you might think.  The anticipation and uncertainty was definitely worse than the actual event for me anyway! 

Becka the co-ordination appts are fine and just go over your tx with you - like Vicky said though the pharmacy can get busy.  I found the EAT restaurant in the hospital last time and it is nice (for hospitals - wouldn't recommend a romantic meal for 2 there ) and cheap!  

Kirky I won't forget your co-ord appt as it is on my wedding anniversary!  The time will fly by x

Vicky - shame about your work.  What's your GP like?, they might be good and sign you off for some of it  

BR - fingers crossed for your flight tomorrow.  Just as well you are with BA, some of the smaller companies aren't being quite so accommodating I hear.

May - i know it's easier sad than done (because I'm sure I'd be a neurotic mess) but try to stay positive.  My mum bled every month (probably the time of her normal cycle - but she didn't know that at the time) when she was pg with my sister - and she was a fine and healthy bubba and she's a fine and healthy (pain in the ****) 30 year old now.  And my next door neighbour didn't know she was pg until she had 8 weeks to go as she bled right through and she gave birth 2 weeks early so had 6 weeks to come to terms with the idea. What a shocker!    Sending you lots of  

Kate I worked through my 2ww too - I didn't even think to take it off actually.  The only days I took off were EC and the day after and ET.  My job isn't that strenous (most of the time) so it depends on what you do and how you think you can cope with it.  You have to do what is right for you xx

Elcf - I was going to PM you as hadn't heard from you in a while.  Glad you are OK.  Didn't you have an appt this week?  Glad I'm not the only one in the skint club  

If I don't get online over the weekend, hope you all have a good one!

Luv Em xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks elcf. Hope you come to a decision soon I feel incredibly lucky to have NHS funding.  

Thank Em, that's useful and I agree.  

x


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Sorry, not been on for a while and so behind with everyone so I'm not even making an attempt to catch up!!

Had my 12 week scan on Wednesday (was really 11w4d!) and all fine in there, which was such a relief because I'd been so worried about it all going wrong.  

Managed to fall over the dog over the weekend but dh made me ring NHS direct (even though I hadn't fallen on my belly and I knew it would be fine) and they said not to worry.  Then did it again last night tripping up a kerb.  I haven't fallen over this much for years!  What bad timing.  Still, no damage done as far as I know.

Kate, I had a week of the 2ww off and then went back the second week.  It was more to actually have a rest really, as I was so busy at home I didn't really have a chance to even sit down, let alone put my feet up.  Much easier at work and helped to take my mind off things, although I did spend a LOT of time on here!!

Hope everyone else is happy and healthy.

Was lovely to meet some of you at lunch last week, I felt really naughty on the tube on the way home not getting up to give someone my seat, but then remembered that I'm pregnant and didn't need to do it after all!!

xxxxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hazel - I keep falling over too!    I fell down a river bank a few weeks ago, i was on all 4s sliding towards the river     I fall up the stairs and over steps. I tripped over a phone cable at work the other day which actually shook me up quite a bit.  

glad can went well


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Had to come home on half days annual leave as was feeling shattered at work, barely keep my eyes open, had to go for a nap when I got home


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Vicky - hope you are feeling ok after a rest.  I think we often forget how emotional stress can be completely draining on us physically.

Hazel - great news about the scan  

May - sorry to hear about the spotting, try not to worry (easier said than done!)

Kate - I always take the 2ww off work but that was only because I had to do lots of heavy lifting etc in my job.  I think most people feel shattered by the time they reach ET and need a few days break anyway.

MM -    - glad you didn't fall into the river!

Kirky and Becka - welcome!

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone!

I had my co-ordination appt today, and only a 30min wait at the pharmacy!  All set to start d/r on Tues

Scooter


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

DH helped me up then carried on taking photos as i stood trying not to fall in again   

Oooh exciting hun


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Feeling a bit better now thanks, defintely think it is a side effect of the extra buserlin, my first day d/r I slept as soon as I got in, and that lasted a few days. I have an inner ear problem which is apparently effected by hormonal changes, so I am guessing injecting hormones makes me dizzier and therefore more tired


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies
Sorry for delay in responding, having a slight mini panic.  Had my day 5 blood test yesterday and they rang me at lunch to say the hormone levels were a bit high and they wanted to see me this morning for a scan.  So after a bad nights sleep worrying and a nice accupunture session I traipsed up to HH today, Dh drove which was better than training it.
SO apprantly the follicules on one side are Polocystic and the gonal f might be leading to OHHS, so they sent me off home and rang me later to say they spoke to the consultant and they are happy to leave me on my dose but I have to go back on Tues for my day 9Scan, im really hoping I can still go through with treatment its been such a battle I feel quite deffeated.  They sad one of the follicules is at 13mm so if they are at 17 on Tuesday maybe they will stop gonal ready for EC?
Sorry for ramble just feeling quite down about it all


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi EG. Hazels hormones were high on day 5 and she was ok, they will probably just monitor you more xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes Ecogirly, as Vicky said, mine were high on the day 5 scan.  I ended up going back almost every day for a week for a scan and blood test, they said if I got to EC they might have to freeze everything and they kept me on a very low gonal-f dose.  As you can see from my ticker, none of that happened!!  Don't panic about it now, they are keeping a close eye on you and will do their best to get you to ET.  Try and wait and see what happens.  I know it's hard.

Good luck with everything.  xxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Ecogirly, good luck with your scans. Try not to worry too much like Hazel same thing happened and she was ok.   and sending positive vibes.

Hazel well done on 12 weeks scan!

May


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-Hope you are feeling a bit better hun, and GL for your scan tomorrow. 

May-Hope all is ok and the spotting has stopped so you can relax a bit more hun xxx

AFM-A/f has finally shown. Not sure if this means anything in relation to my cyst, but is nice to feel normal lol


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Arh thanks girls, just need some reassuring, fingers crossed for tomorrow!! 
Glad AF has shown Vicky, what day are you going back for your scan?Might see you up there seem to be living at HH these days, getting to know the area V well lol!!!


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Vicky glad Af is finally here! x

EG - gald to hear some positive news about your bloods and hoping it will all be fine x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Going back Thursday , but its 7am, not sure if you will be there that early?


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hi all, vicky - good to feel normal again eh! 
ec - try not to worry i'm sure all will be well when you go back
hope everyine else is enjoying the sunshine

i have my appointment through for hsg next tuesday so hopefully things will start to move soon


xx


----------



## Helenb33 (Mar 29, 2004)

*I'm newly referred to Hammersmith, and would really welcome some advice on which consultant to choose. *

Hi, contrary to my user name I am now Helenb 40 not 33 (how did that happen?! ) I've been referred to Hammersmith for IVF as a private patient and have a choice of consultants - Mr Trew or Mr Lavery. I wondered whether any of you guys had any recommendations about who might be the best choice?

I'd be really grateful for some advice. I'd kind of assume that the technical skills of each consultant and their team are pretty similar (although happy to be corrected if I have got this wrong) so I'm particularly interested in the consultant's ability to communicate and general level of empathy/kindness/availability and also if either of them has particular experience of patients like me with PCOS and previous miscarriages.

Many thanks
Helen


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey hey heyyy bay bay beeeeeeeeeeee's..

Hi guys..just a quickie as am at internet cafe and time running out !!!
We won't have internet connection at home for few weeks now.Thinking of you all though!!

May honey..pls try not to stress..so many peeps spot during their pregnancy.When is your next appt?

Kate..I def felt better abt workimg from home during my 2ww..it really took the stress out of things-as I could watch films,not battle on the tube and not hv to talk to anyone (except for DH).

vICKS..AM GLAD IT'S ALL GOING AHEAD FOR YOU(OOPS CAPITALS)

Will read all posts and write back later..sorry for being a slacker.Am soo tired at the mo as am as big as a pumpkin and bump making my side of the bed sag..so keep rolling in hole.... 
I will try to post a piccy of fatty boom bah's belly asap.

The move went well..but we are STILL unpacking..am so glad we did it now and not in a month as planned!!

BR..when are you gtg away?

EC..am crossing fingers and toes (the boys are too)for tomorrow..

Love to all my mateys..xx
ps welcome to Helen..not sure I remember those docs..I think Trew is the one most of the ff loikjed though..but maybe wait for others to respond..x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Helen - I've seen Mr Trew privately at 92 Harley St and Mr Lavery on NHS at HH.  (They have a private practice together in Harley St.)  What can I say but they are both equally lovely to deal with and have similar natures - ie, I found them both very willing to listen to all my questions, and they explained things very clearly.  I am not sure about their individual experience re; patients who miscarry but as they work closely together I expect they would share all info.

If you google them you might find their names come up for various research papers which could give you an indication of particular specialties?

Otherwise I'd say you can't go wrong whichever one you choose.

As a private patient I presume you would only see a cons for your appts, but if for any reason your chosen Mr T / Mr L isn't available then ask for Anna Carby.  She is a fertility specialist (next level down from cons) and the best one of the bunch by far!

All the best for your tx  

p.s. Hi Mackster, glad your move went well.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

We saw M T too. Hes very matter of fact and likes to keep simple. Hes not into treatments that haven't been proved to have worked yet but is all for them if it has. Hes not into immune testing/treatment. 

I had 2 chem pgs and 1 M/C at 6 weeks with him, he didn't say much about it, only its one of those things,  But he does want you to get pg. He will give the honest answer to your questions, which is what we liked about him. 

He might keep you waiting even tho you are paying for it.  

Yes i agree Anna is lovely. we didn't see her for tx but i have spoken to her over the phone and she reads your history and you feel like she really cares about you. 

I haven't seen Mr L, so can't give you anything about him. Meant to be equally good though


----------



## mrspickles (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi,
I don't often post but I lurk a lot!
Helen, if it helps Anna Carby definitely does see patients privately  - I saw her at 92 Harley St last year and have to say she was fab  - did my egg collection and embryo transfer personally and was always at the end of the phone when I needed her! Even had her email and she sorted out a lot of things before my treatment cycle which I was really worried about! I know a coule of pthers who have seen her privately and say the same thing.
Appt line is 0207 034 1300 to see her.
Can't comment about others because I haven't seen them!
Good luck!


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Helen,

Just to add to the chorus about Anna Carby, I'd really really recommend that you see her.  She is incredibly hands on (if you have her she'll do all of your scans, EC and ET), intelligent and kind and she always responds really quickly to emails.  I've never had medical attention like it.

And she managed to get me pregnant with only one average-quality 2 cell embie!

AFM - am wracked by grief as my amazing desert birthday trip has been ruined by the volcano.  I should be at Joshua tree with my seven favorite people in the world this afternoon but our flight has been delayed from last Friday until Saturday.  If it does go on Saturday we'll still get ten days in LA - so not all bad - but DH has to work while we're in LA, and favorite people will have gone home (the ones that got out there in the first place) so it's all pretty dismal.

However, I still have a Storm in my belly, and I'm making plans to have tea at Fortnums and burritos at home on my birthday (Thursday) so I am COUNTING MY BLESSINGS (as well as watching the volcano news like a hawk).

I hope it really does clear up - don't think DH will let us get on a plane if there is still lots of ash floating around.  Which is very sensible of him.  I'm so crazy for Californian sun that I don't think I'd be sensible without his influence!

Lots of love to you all - particularly to the downreggers and stimmers!

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

BR -have been thinking about you hun, really hope everything goes ok for you getting away xx


LMS-Hope the HSG all goes ok next week


Knackered again tonight


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Helen,

Just a quick post to say we've also started a private cycle, having had our one measely one on the NHS with Hillingdon (post code lottery makes me so mad ). We're under Mr Lavery, and I must say he seemed very nice. Was genuine, and seemed to appreciate my endless questions without being patrionising or treating me like an idiot (which some consultants can do!!!). He was reommended to me by the counsellor who said he had a very good 'bedside' manner. Good for treating neurotic women like me .

Hope it all goes well for you.

Helen (yes really) xxx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello All.

I have finally realised that the newest post is on the last page     Can you tell I'm new....

I am loving the way you are all so supportive of each other and know quite a lot of each other. I am hoping I will be as able to keep up like you all with a bit of practice!!!!  

Thank you for your welcomes Emziola and Scooter. I'm ok with the tx side of things at the minute, been reading LOTS of books and trying to get as much info as I can. Gonna wait for my Co-Ordination appointment before I start the worrying. lol. 

I'm living in Stevenage at the minute and working in Hendon so am most anxious about how I am going to juggle it all around. DH is living in Dublin and I have 2 dogs, so that just adds to the stress of trying to be in two places at once!!!

I haven't mentioned anything to work yet and am thinking about mentioning it tomorrow, not sure though.

Sorry I have gabbled on about myself again!

Hope your all well xx


----------



## Helenb33 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi ladies

Many thanks for your really helpful replies, which have reassured me that either consultant would be ok. I've taken kdb's advice and googled to check out the publications and it seems as though Mr T has done a bit more work on PCOS. So my plan of action is to see if I can see Anna Carby and if not then Mr T (he 'ain't gonna go in no plane'!*)

I really appreciate you taking the time to reassure me, as I'm about to tear my hair out with stress and I haven't even got started yet.

Wishing you all the best with your treatment
Helen xx

* obscure 1980's A Team reference for anybody who remembers it or has seen the re-runs!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Evening ladies,

Hi Helen40 welcome to the HH thread.  I have to agree with the other Helen about Mr. Lavery's excellent beside manner.  I do too like a bit of empathy during tx and found that Mr. Trew although very professional did come across a little inconsiderate.  This is just my opinion however and I was a little sensitive at the time - just felt he could have handled the situation a little better.  (Told me I needed an op that would cost £2k before my next cycle otherwise I wouldn't get pg with or without tx - yes there it is on the table and I didn't even get a cup of coffee lol!)  Have also been treated (not privately) by Anna Carby and like the others say she is fab.  I love her  

Hazel - so pleased your 12 week scan went well.  It is real!!!

Scooter - GL for start of D/R tomorrow x

Vicky - hope you are feeling better.  I bet this is the only time you're glad AF has shown!

EG - sending you some  vibes hun.  I'm sure it will all be fine  

Mackster - glad the move went well.  I hope you are taking it easy now and putting your feet up.  I look forward to the pics  

BR - hope you get to LA soon xx

Kirky - if you tell work it can only ease the pressure, even if they don't understand much about IVF (which let's face it who does unless they or someone close to them has been through it) i'm sure they will be more sympathetic.  GL  

Hi to everyone else, I'm off to bed soon.

Em xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Helenb,

Just read your reply, hope I haven't confused things  

Em xx


----------



## Helenb33 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Em
No, not at all - I'd  much rather find this stuff out now! Thanks for replying.

I'm very sorry to hear that you had such a tough time with your treatment - it's tough enough I think without that kind of behaviour. I'd kind of thought that anything would be an improvement on the doctor who told me I'd given myself PCOS because I was too fat, but obviously not..at least there are some good guys out there too.

Best wishes
Helen 

p.s. Devon seems like an excellent holiday choice given the volcanic cloud, so I hope you have a lovely time


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Helen can't wait til my hols.  All the best with your treatment - some people are so rude - you're definitely in good hands at the HH.

Em xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all! Welcome to some new posters and good luck with your tx.  

mrspickles - hello and I am also a bit of a lurker when not in middle of tx  

helenb - I saw Mr L at my first consult (NHS patient) and he was just lovely and made me feel at ease

Hi Mackster! Thanks I will def try and work from home during the 2WW as much as I can. Nice to hear from you x

Vicky - hope you are ok and the 2 jabs a day are not totally exhausting, fingers crossed the scan on Thurs will be ok   and you can move onto stims, most people seem to feel better once they start that part  

LMS - GL for the HSG, are they just doing that to check all is ok before your next tx? I have everything crossed that you are ok and we can be cycle buddies x  

Kirky - hi! GL with telling work, I cannot imagine keeping all this a secret so we told loads of people LOL! 

Helen - hi and GL for D/R 29th April. If I start stims towards the end of May we could be sort of cycle buddies x 

BR - I cannot believe it, what a complete nightmare re hols you must be gutted  . Glad Storm is doing well though x

AFM - just waiting for my letter this week to confirm if I start in May. I think she said May injections/tx in June. Presume start stims during AF day 2 (19th May). Last time I had very two mature follies by day 9 so not sure I can hang on till June for the actual EC/ET! I might have EC 1st June I guess, lol.

Am planning lots of trips to Devon surfing up till mid May so I can make the most of my new surfboard before tx starts.   I am hoping the fact that I have spent a fortune on a new board means I will def be preggers later in year as typically I won't be able to surf it! Ha.  

Hope you are all well 
Kate xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Morning
Well had my day 9 scan and they want me to have EC on Thurs think there are 10 there and they may freeze some, dose anyone know if under Herts you get freezing paid for?
Had another blood test and am awaiting the results so fingers crossed im going in Thurs for EC. 
Vicky-How you feeling hun still tired? 
Hope everyone else is well.
Mackster-Hope your unpacking is going well don't do too much!
BR-Hope you get out to LA soon  for  you


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh I hope so EG   Let us know us soon as you hear xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi EG, great news about your follies.  Fingers crossed for Thurs  
East & North Herts definitely fund freezing for one years storage - I have got some frosties funded this way.
How exciting!!  
Em xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Just heard back im ready for EC on Thurs so take my Ovierelle jab tonight at 10pm then jab free tomorrow which funnily enough is exactly 1 month since I started!!

Have an early start on Thurs so hopefully will be home, they only keep you there for a few hours after don't they? is recovery upstairs? will hopefully get a call back on Friday lunch to see how many have fertilised  .

Hope everyone else is ok?x


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Brilliant news hun


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Great news EG  

Recovery is on the same level as where the EC takes place.  You will start off and end up on the same ward in the same bay.


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Em and Kate - I did tell work today. Only my senior manager, I have decided that she is the only one to know and we will figure out something to say to everyone else as to where I keep dissapearing too.... 

Hi Helenb I am new to all this too. I have 2 cycles on NHS, but didn't even think about consultants!!! Focused mainly on the actual tx.

Does anyone know if you get a choice of consultant on NHS?

EG - That is brilliant news


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kirky-Hello  

EG-Thats fab news, so quick! What time do you have to get there for thurs? 

Kate-Hope your letter comes through quickly

Helen&Helen-Hello  


Just sitting ehre waiting for thursday morning


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks girls, really hoping the follies have eggs in them as tehy did say some could be empty  
Vicky have to be there for 07.10 going to be wrecked!!xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Kirky, glad you got that over and done with! When I was out of the office for my IUI (IVF was cancelled) we told people in other departments that I was going for a 'minor operation' and the bloods/scans mornings people just presumed it was doctor appointments leading up to the op. No one seemed to ask questions 

Also no, we did not get a choice of consults (we are NHS), but they are all very good in my opinion. x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-May see you there if you have to come through the main waiting room. We will be there for 7am when the doors open, say hello if you see me (pic on my profile)    Hope it all goes well for you xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Great news EG..will have EVERYTHING crossed for you..   

Vicks..only one more sleep till Thurs xx

Thx for all the msg's gang...un-packing still on going- am taking it easy (we just waiting for wardrobes to be finished before we finish).I am in a really good place at the mo..very very happy and feeling v blessed!!

I really hope this is the start of some BFP's.....   

Hiya Kirky and Kate and KD and Em and BR (ANY news on your trip hon?)thank goodness planes flying again now though?

May..has the spotting stopped?

Love to all xxx


----------



## Chipstick (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone - just thought i would drop in to give an update for anyone who is going to start short protocol soon.
I had a day 7 scan this morning and have 11 follicles all at a good size (this is the same number of follicles i had at the last antral follicle count) and should be having EC on monday.
My response has been so much better as on my 1st LP i had 7 follicles at this stage and on the 2nd LP only 5. 
I have also been having acupuncture, as well as taking Zita West suppliments and an increased protein intake this time round, so maybe this has all helped as well? I feel so much better in myself though for not down regulating!
Hope this gives others on the SP some encouragement  

Jane x


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi ladies,
so much news to catch up on  

Hi Helen40 welcome to the HH thread. all the consultan and specialist are ok in my opinion.

EG - sending you some  vibes hun.  I'm sure it will all be fine  

Vicky - good luck  for thursday

Mackster - glad the move went well. thanks for asking after me. please take it easy in between opening boxes

Scooter - GL for start of dr

EG-Thats fab news, good luck for thursday, will be    for you.

BR - blowing the volcano away for you and Dh. glad you are taking it well  

Kirky - welcome. i never told work about any of my tx, I took A/L for 3 weeks from EC. i still havent told them i am pg  .  


afm, still spotting on and off but no longer stressing too much about it. after 5 scan and numerous visit to the EPU I have taken a chill pill, what will be will be  

lots of love to the rest of the gang
may


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

EG - lots of luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you 

Vicky - goodluck for tomorrow too, hope the cyst has gone and you can start stimms 

May - sorry to hear you are still spotting, great to hear you are more relaxed though, it's such a special time - try and enjoy it 

Jane - goodluck for EC on Mon 

BR - I'm so sorry your dream holiday hasn't happened, what a nightmare for you

Hello to our new Helens!  I'm a Helen too and so is Mrs GG - is Helen are most popular name?!!! 

Mackster - glad you are taking it easy, it must be so exciting moving into your new home

Kate - enjoy surfing

Well I'm on day 2 of d/r and so far so good though I'm so tired it ridiculous

Scooter


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Vicky - Hello, I'm living in Stevenage so quite close to you. 

Kate - I think I will do something similar. Say I have an op and that all the appointments are to do with that, but never go into much details...... I think I was expecting to get put with a consult and not have a choice. But I have heard really good things (mostly from you guys) about HH and am happy either way.

Mackster - Hiya x

May - Hiya x  I wasn't going to tell work, but they are really supportive and my OH adviser said that it would be easier on my stress levels if I didn't have to worry about trying to explain myself at anytime. I think I worried over nothing, they were excellent, but completely understand why you haven't. Congratulations, how far gone are you?

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are all OK xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Brief post to let you know that cyst is still there, waiting on call to confirm they want me in tomorrow to drain it


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Jane - that is fantastic news!!   You must be thrilled with that number of follies compared to your LP cycles. Very encouraging for me too so thank you for posting xxx

May - sorry you are still spotting but glad you are trying not to stress too much   x

Scooter - congrats on starting D/R and I hope the tiredness eases very soon x

Kirky - not long now! Have you got a date for your coordination appointment?

Vicky - that pesky cyst!! Wish it had gone but GL for tomorrow, let us know when you hear from HH x

AFM - my big purple folder of forms arrived today and I am very excited as I start in May. AF arrived early today so based on that cycle length I should be on day 2 on the 17th May so hoping to start stimms then! I called to check as forms a bit misleading but we do have to go for another group coordination appointment, and even though I might be ready for EC right at the end of May it should be ok they said, even tho our funding for tx is actually May for drugs then June for TX. 

Is HH open for scans, EC or ET on weekends? Presuming not but my first scan on day 7 falls on a Sunday. 

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kate-Yes it's open at weekends, think sometimes they may push it back/forward a day but if needs be they are open for it

They called mid afternoon, and am there for 9am tomorrow for my cyst to be drained

Very impressed in how quick they are


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks hun and wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Arh Vicky good luck for tomorrow.
EC went well today they got some eggs and are ringing me tomorrow to tell me how many fertilised 
Staff were nice, was home by 1.30, had a snooze and a nice shower and washed my hair early night tonight was up at 5am!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi EG. Was trying to work out who you were as I saw them calling people in that I assumed were for EC. I was sitting over by the needles cupboard with a green jumper (main waiting room)


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Vicky glad they are getting the cyst sorted fingers crossed that after tomorrow it will be full steam ahead to start the stimming.

Ecogirly well done on the EC let's hoep that you get lots of lovely embies how many eggs did you get?  A little tip when it got to 8pm I realised that I was pain free so I took a couple of parcetamols before the pain kicked it.  It worked wonders because I stayed pain free and got a good nights sleep. 

Scooter hope that the D/R is going well and you haven't got too many side-effects.

Mackster hope the unpacking is going well don't try and do it all at once.

AFM well I had my first night of undisturbed sleep since my BFP!!!!!!! Considering the smoke detector/burgulary alarm can go off and I can get up deal with it and go back to bed to get up and not remember a thing the following morning this is a great thing for me.  Just think it's my bodies way of getting me used to getting up to feed the LOs in a couple of months time.

Pushoz


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks girls, I got 8 eggs and had the call that 3 have fertilised, they were doing a day 2 ET but now think they will do blastocyst, has anyone else had this done? just don't want my embies to perish till tues sure im just being a worrier!!     
Had a good nights sleep, so far so good haven't needed any pain relief, the sedation knocked me out for a few hrs some people came back awake, I on the other hand was in theatre for an hour, came back on a drip and oxygen typical!! DH has been great.

Hope today went ok Vicky


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Eco Girly- welldone on EC and congrats on the embies that fertilised. Sending them dividing vibes   
As for going to blast I think it is a personal thing + quality and numbers of embies. On a personal note I will be to scared to go to blast but you also get a better chance of success with blasts. I will be praying for you and dh and your preciouse embies.


Hi to everyone else.  

May


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats on 3 embies EG!   Fabulous news xxx

I am sorry I cannot offer any technical advice on going to blasts. I too would find it a bit scary but I also think the consultants know best and if they feel it's best pehaps you should go for it. No easy decision though.  

Glad DH looking after you  

Kxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi EcoGirly - well done   The rule of thumb the clinics use is that, if you have several good embies developing at about the same pace, and they cannot pick the best two, they give them more time until they can identify the best two and those are the ones they put back.  Good luck!!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Well done EG..will be sending loads of      to you for next day xxx

KDB..i tried to sign petition,but don't know where to add name?

May..how is the spotting?

Mwa..love to all..how good is this sunshine?

xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi mackster, how is the unpacking? Hope you are finding time to rest. 
Spotting is now off and on so fingers crossed it will be a permanent off very soon

may


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Afternoon ladies,

EG - great news about your 3 embies.  I haven't done a blast transfer before but I am going to do one with my FERC.  I was told that it if the cells start to deteriorate they will put them back in before they get to blast (they are day 3 at the mo - I will have to be on standby for this!) and if they deteriorate more than 50% then they probably wouldn't have made it anyway in or out of the womb.  This will be my 4th cycle (1st FERC) though and I have tried everything so far they have recommended.  I had AH too on last cycle and will on this one aswell.  Like Kate said, the consultants usually advise what they think is best.  Good luck!  Sending you lots of  

Kate - yay for your purple folder!  I'm sure you buying your surfboard though will test sods law    I might book an exotic holiday and see if that works lol!

Kirky - so pleased that your work have been so understanding, it must be a weight off your shoulders xx

Mackster - how lovely that you are feeling so good - it's nice to hear positive stories.  Hope you are well x

Scooter - how's D/R going?  Hope you are not too tired.

May - let's hope the spotting stops altogether, glad that you are more relaxed about it, i'm sure you'll be fine. 

Vicky - thanks for text earlier, i'm glad all went well x

AFM - Out with some girly friends for dinner tonight and off to Devon tomorrow, can't wait! - hope to take the sunshine with me and I will be in touch when I get back on Thursday.  Oh and still waiting for that bloody postman.......not going to worry about for now though, it might be waiting for me when I get back!

Take care everyone,

Em xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Mack - hmmm looks like they've closed it while the General Election campaigning is going on.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Em-Hopw you have a good break in devon

May-Hope you spotting stops for you soon permantely xx

Mackster-How are you hun?

EG-Sounds positive that they want to take them to blast, must think they are good quality

AFM-Cyst drainage went well, start stimming Monday, on 112.5 dosage of gonal f.  Sedation was fine, was only in theatre 15 min and that included a quick scan 1st to make sure cyst was still there, so must only have been sedated about 10 min. Can sort of remember it, felt half asleep. Felt absoltely fine after, so asked if I could go back to my staff conference in the afternoon and then staff party tonight and they said ok as long as I didn't drive or drink alcohol (well I can't drive, and wouldn't drink on the meds anyway lol) . So went back, was quite nice and relaxing.

Will I feel worse after EC? 

Loved the sedation, very relaxing lol


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Vicky - glad it went well today, I think you'll find it takes longer to recover after EC as the procedure may last longer so you'll be sedated for longer.  Bet you can't wait to start stimms  

EG - keeping everything crossed for your embies    

Em - enjoy Devon

Hope you all have a lovely weekend in the sunshine  

Scooter


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Vicky I agree with scooter it will take you longer to recover as it is a longer procedure.  Don't know what the instructions said but I do remember that the instructions said not to use anything hot or heavy ie an iron or to cook.  Loved having an excuse to get dh to do eveyrthing!!!!!!

Emizola - My friend had blasto with her FERC and she's now pregnant.

Pushoz


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Eco, well done on great EC results. Roll on ET. I love the feeling of complete calm after they are back on board and you lie there for 30 mins.

How are you feeling scooter? Are you doing a fresh cycle? I cant remembe if you still have any in the freezer.

Vicky, glad they whipped you in and did the cyst thing. Now onto the fun part!

Pushoz, get those hours in your sleep bank... you are going to need them! 4 1/2 months on and im still being woken up between 3 and 6am by a hungry boy. Today was a little sing song at 5.30am. Very cute but would have been cuter an hour later.

Can you believe someone pinched my pram from the boot of the car?! Gits. Luckily our insurance company is paying up so Hello lovely new Bugaboo!!

Helen


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Kate - My coordination appointment is on the 19th May. Only 4 weeks away. I got my purple folder full of forms last week. What is the coordination appointment like?

EG - That's brilliant news hun  x   

Em - Yeah, it's nice to know that I can talk to someone at work if I want to and there won't be any interrogations if I'm late or decide not to go in... What does FERC stand for?

Mrs GG - Hello. Cannot believe that someone would steal a pram. Toe-rags!!! Enjoy the new one though x

Hope everyone enjoys this lovely weekend ahead of us. My DH is home from Dublin for the weekend. I haven't seen him for 4 weeks cos of the volcano drama. So this weekend will be good  

xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the advice girls, was quite impressed with the sedation, was lovely  

Kirky-Co ordination appt is firstly a session with you, your partner and other couples where they tell you about the IVF cycle and show you how to prep the buserlin, then you will have an individual session with a nurse to talk through any questions you may have and to give in your consent forms. Make sue you have consent forms and questionairre in your pack, we had the consent forms but not the questionairre and then had to fill it out there. They will then give you a date to start x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Vicki - I loved the sedation too!   I told them to give me loads cos i love it soooo much!!!     I usewd to look forward to EC!   

Mrs GG - I read some Git stole your pram    flaming cheek! They must of known you had a bugaboo in there


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Well had another call from the embies at HH one of my embies has 8 cells and the others are coming along so they still want to do blasto on Tuesday      
Just had some terrible news one of my best friends passed away last night after a battle with cancer, shes only 30, so terriblly upset


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-sorry to hear about your friend


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

EG - sorry to hear that hun.


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

EG


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

EG... ..my Nanna passed away when I started IVF,and I truly believe it was her looking down on me which helped us conceive.Hoping your friend's spirit lives on within you..sorry to hear your news xxxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

EG - I'm so sorry to hear about your friend 

Vicky - goodluck for starting stimms tomorrow 

Mrs GG - I can't believe someone stole your pram!  Hope you haven't had to wait too long for your new one.  Yes I'm doing a frozen cycle, we have 3 frosties left out of our original 15!  I'm a bit worried that none of them will survuve the thaw - think it's because we've always had so many to fall back on with our previous cycles.  Hope you get a full nights sleep soon


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am excited about starting gonal f tomorow morn. But having a bit of a stress out this weekend. Very hormonal, guessing buserlin/hormonal related. Works really stressful at the moment as I work in the accounts dept and its post yr end/prepping for audit time at the moment and really worried about not being able to cope with the stress, worrying the stress will not help the stimming, then worrying about worrying lol.


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

EG, so sorry to hear your news  

Vicky, weldone and goodluck with stim this morning!! Hope first jab went well. Sending you positive vibes , trynot to worry too much. 

Mrs GG, can't believe some one stole your pram  hope u get a replacement soon

may


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

sorry for radio silence girls.

A.Not really been a barrell of laughs due my bad news re my best friend
B.Flippin laptops not working.

Am all booked  in for ET tomorrow really hope they survived the weekend!!! trying not to keep getting upset as I know I have to look after myself from tomorrow wiht lots of PMA!!

Vicky good luck with stimms today did you smell the weird smell of them??xxx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

EG - good luck for tomorrow!

Vikki -    don't worry, there is no point! Think of it as doing the best you can to give yourself the best chance! you might even enjoy it!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck Eco Girly


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Good luck Eco G xxx

Vicks,,just think-if this round is a success..you will get loads of time off from those wicked accounts!!Stay positive..as that REALLY makes a difference somehow!

Mrs GG...Bloody tea leaves!!!Hope pram breaks on them!Check out Gumtree etc..as they prob selling it on there!!

Hi to everyone else!

I hv just spent over 3 hours in St Marys waiting to be seen at the drop in centre.Had a scare this am with tiny bit of spotting and loads of clear liquid (sorry TMI).Seems to hv stopped now..but didn't get seen as they said I would hv to wait a further 2 hours at least!Will take it easy today and go back if I see anything again.Bit scary xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Mackster    I'm sure taking it easy will help 

Girls - I know politics is a personal topic, but you may be interested in this:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235321.0


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-GL for tomorrow

mackster-Hope you are ok now hun xx

AFM-Not sure if its the antibiotics, or the drugs but I have been on/off in tears most of the day at work, really feel like I can't cope. Am going to have another chat to my boss tomorrow. Wish I knew I would react like this, and I would have booked a/l .


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi All,

Vicky - Thanks for that. I wasn't aware that there were going to be other couples with us at first. There are LOADS of forms in our pack, so I am assuming they are all there! Hope your able to de-stress a bit   .

EG - Sorry to hear about your friend  . Good luck for ET tomorrow   xx

Mackster - Hope your feeling better, must have been scary. Big  

I was banned from the laptop on the weekend. My DH feels a bit left out when I sit on here for hours, especially if he is only home from Dublin for a couple of days........ Poor Sod!!!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Mackster hope you are ok now xx 

Vicky   not surprising to have days like this, honestly it's ok to feel upset one minute and ok the next. Yes the drugs are a massive part of that but also you are busy at work and going thru a massive emotional process. If you can book a day off maybe? Or why not a half day tomorrow afternoon just for some rest? I do think you will bounce back hun so just hang in there.  

Jane no news from you, hoping you are ok?   

Hi to everyone else xx

AFM just playing the waiting game. Did all our forms this weekend and it said if it's your second cycle to post them back before the coord appoint so did that today. All set for 6th may coord. Going surfing this weekend on the new board, being a country girl I can't wait to get back to the coast. 

x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

EG - goodluck for tomorrow 

Mackster - hope you are ok now

Vicky - Please try and take a day off, you'll feel so much better fot it.  I always have one day where I burst into tears and can't get out of the front door when I'm doing IVF, sometimes it just all gets too much

I'm not coping very well with d/r, I'm getting terrible hot flushes, feeling dizzy and weak.  I'm worried that it's my Addisons playing up so I'm off to the GP on Wed to get checked over.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Mackster, hope everything is ok with you. Gosh thats a long wait, may be worth trying to go and see a midwife just for the once over as you had the leaking fluid thing, or pos speaking to someone on the phone?

Scooter, sorry you are having it rough. Hope Wednesday shows things are still ok.

Vicky, the stims is always the worst bit... apart from the 2nd week of the 2ww!! Take it easy, get plenty of rest and tlc.

Helen


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Scooter-Sorry to hear you are feeling rough xx

I have text my manager this morning, explaining that I got worse after I spoke to her yesterday and saying that I feel like I can't cope, and that perhapps I should be off until I can pull myself together. I said I am not sure if they will want me to take it as annual leave or sick, so could she call me after she has spoken to her manager /hr to discuss


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

EG, Goodluck for today  

Oh Scooter   


Vicky hope you feel beeter soon.  hopoe you get it as sick off.

Kate, the waiting is terrible but will be worth it at last. enjoy surfing. praying the weather remains lovely for you

Mackster, hope you are ok. please go back to the hospital so they can check that fluid.   never mind the wait just go back and have it checked.


afm, nothing much to report, i know it sounds crazy but i dont feel pregnant  dating scan booked for tomorrow
may


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

May-GL for your scan tomorrow


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks Vicky


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

vicky, I didnt want to use my AL for treatment so had my friendly GP sign me off sick for the 2wws (and longer). I wasnt bothered what my sickness record was like. I think the GP put "gynae problems" or somethign similar on the form as people didnt know I was having treatment.

May be worth getting a note fom your GP as you might not feel like going back afte the 2ww and you could end up using tons of AL.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks, was prefering AL as our sick is very limited (used up my full paid entitlement and have about 3 weeks half pay left)  to begin with and then go off sick if I cant go back for 2ww, but if they say I have to use sick leave then I will have to suffer the loss, I can't go in


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

vicky, I hope you feel better soon, maybe after your body gets used to the hormones?
mackster hope you too are ok
may - how did your scan go? 
i had my hsg thing done this am and have emailed the nurse so just waiting to see what happens next, i must say the lovely professor who did the procedure was much more gentle than when i had one done before at the so called place they call a hospital in Enfield
x


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey girls et went well but only 1 embie was good enough to imput but hesaid the blastcyst was good quality,just the dreaded wait we test next wk the 8th which is shorter than the norm I guess coz it blasto??!
Off to accupunture now 
vicky hope your ok hun and taking it easy xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi May - GL for the scan hun. I know lots of people who didn't 'feel' preggers till after 12wk scan. x

Hi Mrs-GG! Hope youare well. x

Vicky - you sound shattered I hope you are off and resting now. Things will seem better soon and very natural to feel like crap! Also you had to D/R for a long time so this cycle is quite long so all that excess tiredness sounds normal. x

Scooter - GL for Weds I really hope you are feeling a bit better? x

LMS - so glad HSG went well - did they say anything to you there? I got some feedback straight away when I had mine last April, as they said it could be fibroids but tubes were clear, I think I was supposed to wait for consultant letter but the nice lady who did the HSG told me there and then!   all is fine for you, imagine so if they did not say anything. x 

Eco Girly - congrats on being PUPO hun!   Cliche I know but it only takes one, BR is now preggers with Storm with just one embie. Rest up and hope acupuncture is relaxing. Yes I also presume your OTD date is sooner due to blasts, that's good and it's a Sat too! xx

K x


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

To echo Kate, I'm pregnant with only one too. *And* it was a 2-day transfer!! Your 5 day one must be racing ahead EG!!

xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-Yay for being PUPO

Thanks for the kind words guys. Not currently being helped by the fact that I didn't get a call back today from my manager, despite leaving a voicemail at 1.30pm as well


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Eco Girly - congrats on being PUPO!! sending stcky vibes and  your way

LMS - glad HSG went well, rest up now. praying its good news for you
may


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Got a txt from manager about 10 min ago saying to treat it as sick and call daily, so will do


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

thats is good news Vicky, now try and relax. drink plenty water and milk that will help
may


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh I am on plenty of water, been drinking the stuff all day, lol


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh that must be a relief Vicks.As May says..now chill out and forget about the office for tonight..  
Try to take as many days off as poss..this is way more important!!

Yayyyyy to EG...one is all it takes little lady!!   

LMS...Glad it went well hon..did professor say anything about tubes?Good to get that over and done with!

AFM..have just been resting (besides quick outing to Mothercare..they were SO unhelpful re cot mattresses..i bought nada).No more signs yet (touch wood)..but will run over to St Marys if anything else occurs.My gums are continually bleeding at the mo and am feeling elephant like in size!If I could load up a piccy you guys would get a right chuckle!!

Anyhoo lol to all...can't believe EG gets to test next week already..whoohoooo
xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

May ... Good luck for your scan hun, what time's your appt?     

Mack ... Feet up Missus!  

Vicky ...     Day at a time hun x

EG ...     

x


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

May - Good luck for your scan tomorrow 

Vicky - Hope you are feeling better soon xx

EG - That's great news. Like Kate says, it only takes one. Sending you big   and LOTS of  
Oh and what does PUPO stand for

Kate - I am going crazy with the waiting too. 6th May isn't too far away at least. Have a wicked time surfing. My coord is 19th, but that seems a million miles away. First time for all of this, so still a bit clueless....... xx

xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Kirky1 said:


> Oh and what does PUPO stand for


Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

afternoon ladies,
Thanks for all the good wishes. scan went well. saw little arm and legs, nose and a good heart beat. Nuchal fold was fine  did not get a good picture so will have another scan at 13 weeks for pictures. screening for downs was also down today,result will be ready in 2 weeks time.
may


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats May so happy for you babe x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

May..am so relieved for you babes!! Whoohooo...do you feel more pregnant now?     

I went for my first proper swim today (in a warmer pool than last time)..and LOVED it..am feeling very chilled out and loved up with my twinnies.

Fairy dust to all you PUPO'ers...and also xx to Ceri and the gang


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mackster-Sounds lush xx

May-Thats fab news hun xx

AFM-Saw a doctor today at my GP surgery, he said he could see I wasn't quite with it  and looked depressed as I wasn't keeping eye contact with him (saw him a couple of times in jan/feb for my dizziness so he knows me quite well), we talked for a bit about my worries etc and he said if I do need a sick note next week I dont need to book an appt I can just ring up and they will write it out for me and I can go and collect it. I can't help feeling guilty if I do get signed off till the end of my treatment, but I wanna do whats best for me to give myself the best possible chance xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Vicky - Sorry you're not feeling 100%.  Don't feel guilty about being signed off sick we all deal with Treatment differently.  I know someone who ever 4 weeks used to take 3 days off work because her periods were so bad and she couldn't cope without spending the time in bed.  She never felt guilty as she gave 100% the rest of the time.

Mackster - We got our matress from Kiddicare.  They were very competitively priced and I was amazed at how different they all were.  Make sure that you take things easy and head back to the hospital if there are any signs of problems.

Eco Girly - Congratulations with being PUPO fingers crossed that the two weeks fly by.

May2 - Glad the nuchal scan went well.  Hope that you found the experience enjoyable.  Fingers crossed that you get some great pictures at the 13 week scan.

LMS - Glad the HSG went well and hopefully everything will move forward quickly and in a straight forward manner.

Pushoz


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all keeping well.  I got back from Devon earlier today and have been on here catching up - I've missed not being able to see how everyone is doing.  It's better than a good book!  We had a lovely time (good weather too) and I feel very relaxed now and ready for my next cycle. When I got home I also had a letter from the HH to book my FERC co-ordination appointment which I have booked for Fri 21st May.... so not long now!!  Best get back on the diet too lol  

Kirky you are 2 days before me, don't worry it will fly by.  Sorry I didn't respond to my previous post - FERC stands for frozen embryo replacement cycle.

Mrs GG - what horrible little sh*ts for taking your buggy.  I don't know how people could do that.  My sister had hers pinched from the alley next to her house   Have you got your shiny new one yet?

EG - so sorry to hear the sad news of your friend   The good news is that you are PUPO!! Sending you lots of  

Vicky - hope you are feeling more relaxed now you have been to see your GP.  You have to put yourself first in all of this - sod everyone else!

Mackster - fingers crossed that your scare was nothing to worry about.  Your swim sounds great x

Kate - hope you have a great weekend and get to try out your new board, where abouts are you going?

Scooter - how did you get on yesterday?  hope you are feeling better  

May - great news about your scan, it must be amazing to see your little one on the screen!

LMS - hope you hear real soon from the nurse re your HSG x 

Hi to everyone else!

Em xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies
Sorry for Silance, laptop cable still dead at home so posting from work.

How are we?
Vicky-How you feeling hun, you can your day 5 blood test yet?

May-Glad the scan went well

I have been resting but had to come in to work today after working from home I need to see humans lol!!

DH will be making me rest again all wend, fingers crossed our embie has implanted    .  Have accupunture next week and have been listening to my zita west cd very relaxing, even sent the dog to sleep .

Have a good weekend all, am waiting for clinic to call me re test date as the wrote the wrong date on my form so think its going to be a day later than what they said. xxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hiya,

Em - 21st! Great news not long now hun.   I am off for a tour of the West Country as usual. Sister & gorgeous nieces (10 + 12 year olds) in Somerset, surfing near Croyde in North Devon, staying with mother in law near Bude, surfing Widemouth nr Bude, possible lunch with mates in Frome. Missing out my folks in Dorset this time!  

EG - glad you are relaxing and wishing lots of   . Bugger they have to make you wait one more day for OTD!   Thinking of you tho   Rest up & take care 

Hi Pushoz - nice to hear from you 

Kirky - 19th! Yay! I know it feels like you are always waiting but once you get started things fly by. Especially once you start stimms. If you have any question please ask.    

Mackster and Vicky - hope you are both resting up and feeling alright?  

Scooter - how did you GP appointment go? Hope you are ok? is it your ? supp scan next week sometime?

Hi to everyone else. Sounds like a few people with coord appoints in May so fingers crossed we'll all have some good news very soon x

AFM suddenly realised how close my cycle is! Blimey it's come round quick. Laying off the booze now, booked acupuncture with lovely lady nr Ealing who I normally go to. Still on de-caf tea/coffee, gave up last Sept I think and never bothered going back to it. Apart from that just going to try and not let it rule my life like it did on the first cycle! 


xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kate-Glad its coming round quick, what date do you start?

EG-Hope you enjoy relaxing xx

Em-Not long to the co ordination appt

pushoz-how are you?

AFM-Day 5 bloods today, nothing from hammersmith other than not to take my gonal f tues morning before my scan. Am feeling a tad more relaxed today as I had a massage done


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi ladies, just catching up on about 3 weeks posts.

Mackster - sorry to hear of your little scare, I hope all is ok? Make sure if you have anymore you go straight to A&E and they will see you. I did when I had mine......it's ridiculous to make you wait hours. Also bizarre, twins are normally treated as a high priority case because its a high risk pregnancy.

We got our mattresses from John Lewis, very helpful and no more expensive than Mothercare.

Push - OMG how on earth are you having undisturbed sleep!? Don't you need to get up for a wee at least 10 times a night!?!? and a large swig of Gaviscon?!!? If not - lucky old you!!

Vicky, don't stress. I was signed off for my 2ww. I had the day after EC off as hol and then the day after ET then about 5 days in felt terrible. Went for my accupuncture and the accupuncurist told me I was exhausted and to go and see my GP. I was heartbroken that I'd let myself get so tired and stressed with work and the treatment etc and thought I'd totally messed up on my cycle and hadn't done my best by my embies. Dr signed me off with exhaustion (fatigue) and I now have 2 x 16 month old monsters!

Scooter - good luck with your FET  

Glad to hear all was well with your scan May, must have put your mind at rest.

Hi Fm - how are you?

TB - I hope you are ok, you've gone very quiet on this thread  

BR - I think Fanny is a great name!

Sorry if I've missed anyone, there's been a lot to catch up on. Big hello's and good luck to all the HH newbies  

Hope you all have great weekends
NF x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks NF, defintely going to be signed off next week, and then see how I feel. 

Out of curiousity, what stim day did each of you trigger?


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hi all,

got an email from the nurse saying all was ok to start the next cycle but i am thinking about emailing con just to double check, i think i would feel happier if the fibroid wasn't there rather than them saying its ok?

vicky i have been trying to work it out i think i stimmed for 14 days then took the trigger late sun night and had egg collection on the tuesday am - how are you feeling?

mackster - hope you are ok?

northern fox - hows you?

kate - we may well still be cycle buddies

xx

scooter - how far in are you now with your cycle?

kate - we may well still be cycle buddies


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

NF- nice to hear from you. How are you?

Pushoz- praying your undisturbed sleep continues

Mackster - glad to hear you enjoyed your swim. Hope everything has settled  and u are ok.

Vicky I stimmed for 12 days, but every body is different. Hope u are ok?

LMS- fab news on starting! It is a good idea to get the Cons opinion. Hope u get a positive reply 

hello to TB, scooter, Kate, Mini, BR and all the gang. Hope you are having alovely weekend.

Xxmay


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

arh vicky hope your ok.  I stimmed for 9 days and then did the trigger jab on day 10 was on 150 of gonal f but my natural levels were quite high so think they wanted to get to EC before I got Overhyper.  Fingers cossed you might be having EC next week how exciting!!!
Hope everyone else is having good weekends, I have had sore boobs (sorry TMI) testing next weekend praying it rolls by anf gives me a good result


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello my little mateys..

Vicks..feels like a decade ago-but remember feeling like I stimmed for forever.Think it was for abt 14 days!!
Good for you for signing off work..it will make ALL the difference!

PushOz..long live the undisturbed sleep..I am only averaging abt 4 hrs max per night as have fallen to bits!!

Basically,I went in to see my Obstetrician yesterday-as figured,I didn't ant anything to happen over long wend and was feeling REALLY achey in groin and all over!!

Lucky I did.My womb has centred itself and has gone soft (although is still closed..touch wood).I have snake like varicose veins on my inner thigh (from carrying 20kg extra weight in tummy/my pretzel legs aren't dealing with it very well)-so am now on glamorous constriction stockings for rest of pregnancy.It also looks like I have pelvic girdle (and am walking like a chimp).I have to go back and get a belt and maybe crutches.

Andddd..to top it off he said I should hv stopped work ages ago-so has signed me to rest for the rest of pregnancy!!
He wants to gv me 2 x stereoid shots in a week and a half to develop the twins lungs-incase they come out early.VERY scary.

So.....Mackster has finally SLOWED the heck down...bit of a wake up call. Feels like the babies hv taken over my bosy!!

Doc says 20kg (all in front) is a crazy weight in week 27-as I only started out as 60kg..my legs are buckling under weight!!Will hv to be careful with diet now.

Anyhoo..enough abt me!!  

LMS..Yes,I'd def get final opinion..just write A  Carby an email perhaps?

Hey Foxy...how you doing?How are the adorable monsters?Did you follow the Gina Ford twins book at all?

May..how you feeling?More pregnant yet? 

EG..I have a VERY good feeling abt this..   

Anyhooo...soz if have missed anyone out...it's been a full on few days!! Guess I shouldn't hv walked for an hour and a half in my MBT trainers or swam or worked??Ahhh

Hv my baby shower tomorrow..can't wait!!

Love to all xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks girls, just curious. Anyone wanna take bets on when I get EC, I am going for a week monday lol. Bored, me?

EG-Hows being PUPO?

I am going out for the evening with some friends tomorrow night. May be on the soft drinks, but will enjoy myself, let my hair down a bit xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Sorry been AWOL -had problems with internet connection

EG - Hope the next week flies by for you, good luck! 

Mackster - glad to hear you are taking it easy now, you must be exhausted with your heavy load.  Let's hope the twins are nice a comfy and stay out for a little while longer

Vicky - I'm so glad your GP listened to you and you are now feeling a bit better.  I can't remember long I stimmed for - about 10 days I think but I was at risk of OHSS

May - Great news about your scan, hope you get some lovely piccies at the next one

LMS - how exciting you might be starting so soon!

NF - good to see you on here!

Sorry I know I've missed lots of people but I've been thinking of you all.

My GP thinks all my symptoms are related to the IVF (drugs and stress) and isn't too worried.  I do need to be careful as my Addsion's can be made worse by emotional stress.  My sister has been visiting this week so she has helped with Thomas and I've been taking it a bit easier which has helped.  AF arrived yesterday and I've got my ? scan on Tues.  I had a lovely reflexology treatment yesteray which really helped me.

Hope you all have a lovely bank holiday weekend


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG Mackster... wow... that sounds really scary - thank god you went to see your Ob... hope you can slow down now and rest up.  Big hugs xoxoxox


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mackster-Sorry just saw the other part of your post


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Mackster - Hang in there hun, the twinnies will be just fine. PUT THOSE FEET UP!!  

Scooter - Have you tried acupunture for relaxation or yoga? Thinking of you  

Vicki - I think i stimmed for 9 days then did trigger? So long ago now   Sorry you've been havin a tough time, tx does take it out of you.  

AFM - feeling fine, baby growing nicely. s/he being norty and is breech so on my hands and knees trying to get it to turn


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

OMG!! Mackster please take it easy and rest, rest and rest some more. Glad u decided to go back to the hospital. You are in good hands the twins will be fine and so will you.  

Mini-glad to hear baby is growing well. As for being breech, most babies will turn unaided before 34 weeks, so continue with the floor scrubinv position, it helps.

Vicky- I think trigger will be day14


May


----------



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

Hi ladies

im new to FF and am shortly due to start at HH for my 3rd IVF. 
previously i have had 2 cycles where i got only 1 follicle. The 1st was Grade 2 and the 2nd was grade 1
I was wondering if any of you new what the minimum number of follicles you need to go to EC at the HH.
I have a feeling they many cancel the cycle if i only get one or two follicles

Thanks for your help and i hope to start chatting to you all soon

xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Ladies
Mackster 20kgs you take it easy hun and rest up, my dh bought me a mag last week that full of wordsearches etc you need something like that to keep rested.  Take it easy hun  
Vicky-I am thinking you will have EC on Friday just a feeling I have, keep us posted.  My dh and I were just saying today how nice all the staff are at HH they were lovely with EC & ET, even bought me the biscuit barrell out when I fancied some biscuits after EC.  For some reason I was sparko the others all came out chatting anf awake after 25 mins I came out after an hour completly sparko, on a drip and oxygen gawd know what happened to little old me in there!!
DH had to keep filling our car up and when we came back I was awake with serve munches eating all the biscuits in sight lol!! Vicky-make sure you have lots of change for the car park we where there longer than we thought and spent about £12.

I have had a niceish weekend keep getting niggling pains in my tummy and low down    its all going to be ok, went for a nice family lunch today which chearer me up xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

EcoGirly - I was really sleepy when I came out I think it's preferable to being awake through the whole process.

Vicky - Good luck for your scan tomorrow.  I'd guess that you may have EC a week on Wednesday, don't ask me why just got a feeling.

Emizola - It will absolutely fly by until your co-ordination appointment!  Glad you enjoyed your time in Devon and it managed to relax you.

Needjustone - Good luck with the next Tx where die you have your previous ones.  Not sure if Hammy have a minimum but you can be certain that they will be doing absolutely everything in their power to ensure you don't just get one.

Mighty Mini - ARe you going on the NCT classes?  The reason I'm asking they did send some good leatlets with different positions to help encourage LO to turn.  Would you consider a NVD if the baby was breach?

Mackster - Glad to hear that you taking the advice of the ob and you are slowing down.  Fingers crossed that the resting does wonders and helps to keep your little twinnies tucked up safe and sound.

Ecogirly - Hope that the family emal cheered you up.  Not long now until the big day!

Scooter - Hope that the Tx doesn't cause you to have problems with your Addisons.  Try and stay relaxed.

AFM - Off to the hopsital tomorrow for our 28 week scan. Taking my MIL with us tomorrow so hopefully that may win me some brownie points and she might actually show some excitement about these babies.  Like Mackster I'm lucky because I've not put weight on anywhere apart from the bump.  Went to a holy communion and everyone was commenting about how small my bump is and how I haven't put weight on.  Woohoo let's just hope it stays like that.

Pushoz


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all!

Just got back from very relaxing weekend in Devon and had fab sunshine all weekend  

Vicky - on day 9 of stim. I had my scan and they said to trigger that night, so I had my IUI on day 11. On day 9 my two follies were 19 + 22mm.x

LMS - great news re the HSG! Yes always worth checking I think. I had some polyps removed before my 1st cycle but if they don't think you need to perhaps we can be cycle buddies    x

EG - gosh next weekend for OTD! Hope it's going quickly for you x  

Mackster - OMG hun! Rest up and I am glad you are signed off work now x  

Scooter - glad you have had your sister over and she could help out, and you have had a relaxing reflexology session. x

needjustone - hi and welcome! Good luck with this cycle   I am afraid I was told I needed 3 follies. I am NHS tho, and I think at the time someone on here said that as they were older than me they were allowed to insist on EC. I had two follies and so they converted to an IUI . I would call them to check maybe? I don't want to worry you as bearing in mind your history I would imagine they'd let you go ahead with less? x

Hi to NF, MM, kdb, Pushoz & the rest of the girls xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Ladies!

Mackster - So glad you got it all sorted.  Hope you are resting up now and being taken care of 

Vicky - any news yet on EC?

Kate - your week sounds fab.  I love Bude.  My DH used to go there as a kid and took me there a few years ago.  Did you get to use your new board much?

Scooter - hope you enjoyed your reflexology - don't know if you are aware (for when you do get pg again  ) but it is not recommended during the first trimester and if you do you should use someone who has done a Maternity Reflexology Course (you can tell me to mind you own business if you already knowall of this ).  (I used to practice reflexology before all the IVF kicked in)...I'm not trying to worry anyone, I think reflexology is fantastic but I wouldn't want to take any risks myself.....sorry for waffling, how did your ? scan go?

Needjustone - Welcome to HH ladies and GL with your tx.  Have you had your co-ord appt yet - take all your questions with you then if you haven't or like Kate said give them a call  

Pushoz - bet you can't wait til tomorrow, not long now xx

Hi to everyone else, hope all is good  

Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Emziola-Not long till your appt hun xx

Kate-How are you?

Pushoz-how did the scan go?

EG-How are you feeling being PUPO?

MM-Naughty bubba lol


needjustone-No advice but  

May/Mackster and everyone else    hope you are all ok

AFM-Had my day 9 scan today. My left ovary has a lot of nice looking follies on it (dont remember how many) my right has for 8 but they are all under 10mm. I had a blood test to test my E2 levels, and got a call about half hr ago to ask me to increase my gonal f dose from 112.5 to 150 and go back for a scan thursday. Unfortunately, the scan appt line closed at 4pm so I have to ring up at 8am tomorrow.

I have also been signed off for 2 weeks my doctors. Hopefully will feel a bit better after that


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

helo all, 
im a newbie  but i was invited to join the thread as im at the hammersmith hospital, im in the very early stages of ivf,  I have a HSG tomorow then im hoping its all go from there.... .xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Happy thoughts. Are you NHS or private with hammersmith? I had all my investigations done before I got referred, but Hammersmith did everything very quick I must say, they have been fab so far xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Well done Vicky it won't be long now   
Im ok going through the last days now, had accupunture yesterday which was nice.  Been having tummy cramps and pains which im really hoping is not AF, not feeling very optimistic about test day on sat.  Have my friends funeral today which im dreading too.  Sorry not a very happy or postive post


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-Sorry to hear you aren't feeling positive hun. The cramping could be anything, not necessarily a/f though


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Wowsers..hv missed out on so much..

EG..Thinking of you today honey.Pls try and stay positive..it really does make a difference!  

You are getting there Vicks..what day is EC?So,another scan tomorrow..you may have collection on Sat (are they open?)or Monday??

Happy Thoughts..welcome onboard!Good luck with your HSG today..try and ask as many questions as they are doing it!!They often forget to broadcast the info to you,as they see it!!

PushOz..let us know how your scan goes today..how exciting! I have my 28 weeker next Tuesday!

Kate..ooh lucky you in Devon-I love it there!!

Hi to all my other mateys!!  

I had a call yesterday, from the hospital to say it looks like I have  gestational  diabetes..(what next)my test came back VERY high.It  should be under 7 something and mine was 9 point 7. 
Feeling so guilty abt bits  of sweets I have been eating!!

I am going back on Thursday for a  second test,after fasting the night before...
Hope I haven't harmed  my twinnies!!

My parents and Grandparents hv diabetes..so it;s  not looking good!!

Also,my pelvic injury is back with a vengence-so am literally going to stay put today with legs up!!

Went to a twins evening last night..scared the heck outta me-they all had maternity nurses to help..ahhh!!

I had my baby shower on Sunday..was very raucous..all my friends dressed up in wigs,we had games and they tried to dress me in a giant nappy (over my clothes)...wrongggg!!V fun though xx 

Hey May..how you feeling Mama?You getting a bump yet?Any sickness?

Hiya Scooter and Mini and everyone else   xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Mackster, sorry to hear you have GD. I am sure they will give you advice going forward. It is quite common from what I have heard, so try not to worry that its anything you have done xx

Not sure when EC is. Think its open 7 days a week for EC, am hoping for Saturday, but don't mind really.


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning ladies,

Hi again to happythoughts, I suggested you come over here with the Hammersmith ladies and hope you will be happy here. All lovely people and very supportive.    Hope the HSG goes well and I agree, ask them about it as when I asked them said yes they did find something. They thought it was fibroids but ended up being lots of polyps which they quickly removed not long after, so I was all set for my 1st ivf cycle knowing they were gone. 

Vicky - glad you are signed off hun. Did you get a date for the next scan now? 


EG -    so sorry again about your friend, I hope today goes as well as can be expected and you start to feel better. I agree, most people seem to get cramps - we spend so long sympton watching and we are all different. Could be implantation...?   

Mackster - blimey! What can they do to manage the g diabetes?   The baby shower sounds v amusing, lol. 

AFM - coord appoint tomorrow p.m., yay! 

Kate x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kate-wow thats come round quick. My next scan is 7.10am tomorrow


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hasn't it!? Good luck tomorrow, hope that rise in G-F will have given those follies a nice boost


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

EG    thinking of you today xx

Will catch up with the rest of yous later!

Em xx


----------



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

Hi everyone 
thanks for your replies, My co ord appt is on 3rd June so guess i will have to wait till then
Im NHS at HH. Have previously been to Lister but have a few immune issues so will be getting a px for that privately
EG, hope the funeral goes well and lots of luck for saturday


Chat to you all soon x


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Just had a call from HH to say they had booked me on the wrong coord appointment tomorrow as they had booked me for the long protocol one! Bit frustrating, as they wanted me in next Friday when I am in Devon and I am due to start stimms on the Sun/Mon! Bless them tho, they sorted it in the end. I go in tomorrow morning instead of the afternoon. So worked out better in the end I guess   

x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Glad thats worked out ok Kate. Is not long till you start either xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

EG - really hope the funeral wasn't too awful for you, thinking of you  

Vicky - goodluck for the scan tomorrow  . What time were you there yesterday? I was there around 7.30am, I was wearing a grey superdry t-shirt and jeans.

Kate - hope the co-ordination appt goes ok 

Mackster - sorry to hear about the GD, hope the drs can sort you out. Your baby shower sounds brilliant - did you get some nice pressies? Don't worry about not having a maternity nurse - you'll be fine. My mum managed with twins and she also had 3 other children under the age of 7!!!!!

Em - thanks for the reflexology info. My reflexologist has a particular interest in fertility/pregnancy etc. My sister also practises reflexology (small world!). 

pushoz - how was the scan, I hope your MIL is being more supportive now

MM - I'm also an acupuncture fan. A friend of mine tried everything under the sun to turn her breech baby (tying a bell to her belt, bags of peas on her bump, handstands in the swimming pool  )

Welcome to our new ladies

I had my ?scan yesterday and my lining is 6.9mm so I've got to carry on d/r for another week  Back for another ?scan next Tues


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Evening ladies.....

Wecome to the thread Happy Thoughts - hope your HSG wasn't too bad today. Best of luck for your tx   

Vicky - good luck for tomorrow.  I think you will have EC next Wednesday!

Kate - good luck for tomorrow too, glad they managed to sort your appt out.  At least you did it before you got there!  That would have been a mare   

MM - my sisters 2nd baby was breach right up until a few days before they eventually induced her.  She was booked in for a c-section because of other complications and when they scanned her before theatre the baby had turned!

Mackster - you poor thing, hope you get fixed very soon   Don't feel guilty about the sweets, you enjoyed them at the time and you can't do anything about it now!  Your baby shower sounds very funny, I'm glad it went well xx

Scooter - small world indeed - glad you've got a good reflexologist, they are hard to come by.  I hope this week doesn't drag too much for you.  What do they need the lining to be?  

AFM - received my purple bible today confirming the FERC protocol - it's sooooo long winded compared to the antagonist protocol -  injections for at least 4 weeks, including at least 2 weeks of oestrogen patches!! - my hormones are gonna go crazy - have forewarned my boss    As my co-ord appt is on the 21st May, I wonder if they will let me start from my next AF which is due next week?  Worth asking is suppose!   

DH is on lates tonight so I'm a bit bored - might go and put my hair in rollers for something to do   (I am going to a wedding next week so have an excuse!)

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Em xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

PS - am liking the new FF


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Scooter-I got there about 7.40am, my scan was supposed to be 7.50 but didnt get seen till 8.15. Was in a jumper and grey joggers,


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

hiyaaaa, im so glad that i joined ff...all you ladies seem very nice.so sorry to read that some of you are having a hard time    but things can only get better as they say...  
im nhs at the HH. wish i could go private though.
Today my hsg went well, as well as can be expected anyways, I was quite shocked to find that when I asked the question ''soooo, how's my tubes?'' the lovely lady who did the test replied ''well they are not blocked, and you look fine''  
Im not really sure how to take this, as I had an ovarian cyst removed in feb and was told that I have extreme scar tissue on both ovaries and that if I was to ever concieve it would have to be thew ivf.....  hmmm.....It was thought that this was the culpret of my infertility(7 yrs of ttc), back to the drawing bored i gues! well i have booked my follow up for may 19th so hopefuly i will be wiser by then. However I have to say I may crack up by then. 
I had a melt down on the plane journey home, started crying to myself,   , my mind just started spinning wondering, what the problem could be. Id got myself so psyched up for ivf and now i feel like i dont know what to expect.
may 19th cant come quick enough!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

(extreme scar tissue on both tubes not ovaries  )


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Happy thoughts - Going private at HH is no different than NHS!    The only differnce is you see a con in the sainsbury suite when you have your follow up,  but don't have them do your tx. They will write your tx plan but they won't be there, well they might if they are on duty but i've never had mine there    The only other differnce is you pay!!!    

its not even called private, its self funding which is a difference apparently and as we found out at a cost!


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Happy Thoughts,


Good news the HSG was clear really. I know you pin your hopes on each appointment going a certain way, I still do to some extent. I would imagine that if you are 'all clear' that given the number of years you have been trying you would just be classes as 'unexplained fertility' and have ivf anyway, even if they now say your tubes are fine. You must try and find someway to keep busy until your next appointment, see lots of mates this weekend maybe? I know waiting can be hard especially at the start when you still don't really know what treatment you will need/have. I felt the same before my first cycle and then finally when they said yes 'you need ivf' I could get my head round it and at least plan a little, research it.


Also they said at my HSG I had fibroids, but when I went in to have them removed they could obviously get a better view and they were actually polyps. I would honestly just try to trust that they will find anything relevant, it's just these things take time.   


Hi MM - how are you doing?


Kate x


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all, just had my coord appoint and it was just us and my named nurse which was great. I am to be on 300 Gonal-F from day 2 of AF (pen, same dose as last cycle) then pre-filled syringes of Oragulaton to prevent ovulation from day 5. Depending on AF I should start Monday 17th May - yay! 

x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hi all, great news Kate, how did your scan go today Vicky?
welcome happy thoughts
good to hear your treatment is ok scooter
mavkster - sorry to hear about the gd but i am sure it will be fine, a friend of mine had it and followed a low gi diet and all was good
afm, i am still in 2 minds whether to email someome re HSG, just to put my mind at ease? if the con had never mentioned the fobroid could stop implantation i would be none the wiser and now i am thinking can it not just be removed?

xXx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

LMS - being honest I was told fibroids could in my particular case impeed implantation as it looked bad on the HSG pic. I think the position of them (covered most of lining!) meant it was the best decision for me. I would ask the question then you will know either way. They may say it's ok?

x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kate-Wow not long for you now x

LMS-Can't advise, I have had a HSG but all was clear

happythoughts-Sorry to hear this has confused you more xx

Scan went ok, had more bloods done lol. Got to go in again tomorrow morning, hoping that means EC is getting close


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Happy Thoughts - Mini is right, there is no difference, apart from waiting a bit longer on the NHS but the waiting isn't that long at the moment.  May 19th is not that far away and then you will know so much more  - make sure you write down all your questions xx

Kate - great news re your tx, bet you can't wait to get started   

LMS - an e-mail is not going to hurt anyone and hopefully will put your mind at rest sooner, I would definitely do it, you've got nothing to lose xx

Vicky - not long now!! how exciting   

EG - hope you are feeling better today   

Em xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hi all, does anyone have an email address for the doctors? not sure who to send it to really but think i will in the morning
x


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Morning all!

Welcome to all our newbies. Hope everything works out well for you.

Mackster, so sorry to hear about the gm.   the second diagnostic test is normal. You can call the antenatal clinic today to get your result. Will be thinking of you.

Kate - great news, glad every thing is moving quickly.

Vicky glad to hear scan went well. Hope u are using hot water bottle to help with follies growth? Not long now for ec. Willbe praying for you.

Happy thought, glad to hear HSG went well. Every little goodness helps, now the cons can focus on something else. Don't worry about the IVF because u still qualify for one.

LMS- like I said earlier it will be wise to send the email. As for your other question, my gynea doctor, who referred me for ivf refuse to do the referal u less the fibroids was taken out because she says it will hinder implantation. But I have seen soo many women with multiple fibroids having normal pregnancy and births. Praying that what ever decision you takeisthe right one for you.

Afm, have been down withthishead ache that I can't shake off. My iron level is fine so don't know why. 

May


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

May - I had really bad headaches at your stage, they are normal and will ease off in a couple of weeks. They are awful and nothing like i have ever had before, i even went to the doc!! But its just hormones. My blood pressure was fine too and iron. Justtry to drink water, you can take paracetamol.


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hope you're feeling better May!!! Horrible having those nasty headaches when you at work,eh?
I'll call the clinic soon for the results..they popped me on iron tablets too yesterday.May,have you got a bump yet?

LMS..Sorry I don't know the email address..I will do a search in my yahoo emails in a bit.

Hiya Mini!!

Happy Thought..Glad HSG went well..I know how you feel though,always something new to worry about!Don't stress as they will still do the IVF!! I and loads of girls had the ol UNEXPLAINED infertility...so frustrating!!

Well..the clinic just called and the second GD test came back fine!!!I am soooooo damned pleased..but will take it all as a warning sign and cut down on naughty juices and the odd carb overload now!!

Kate..sooo pleased it has come around so quickly!!

Vicks..any word on EC day honey?

Anyhooo...big howdy to everyone else...have a great weekend xxx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Morning girls
Vicky how did you get on today?
I have 1 day left before testing tomorrow, is it best to test first thing? was feeling positive then went back to negative as keep gettign AF pains fingers crossed no bleeding as yet.  Had a nasty headache this morning which is like AF coming      its not.
Dose anyone know if its negative how quickly your normal AF will come?

Hope everyone else is ok & send lots of      my way for tonight and tomorrow pleeeaaaasseee.


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi EG! Yes first pee of the day. Those cramps could be anything so please don't lose hope. I   that you get a bfp tomorrow, please let us know as soon as you can as we will all be thinking of you    and expecting good news!  

      for you xxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Mini, thanks for the reassurance, it's like i have a wood pecker inside my skull, have been drinking like a fish. how is the ''baby turning'' going?


Mackster,   Glad for the good news regarding GD, most people have a positive screening result but a negative diagnostic one. it has nothing to do with your sugar intake. as for your question, still not feeling pg at all just fat. not too worried as we had a nice scan yesterday with heart beat and waving hands and also manages to get pictures. next scan 20 weeks (ages away)


EG good luck for tomorrow sending lots of     and   


may


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-Good luck for 2moro hun xx

Well I am waiting on a call to let me know if I am triggering tomorrow night or sunday night


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

May - Don't thnk baby has turned    but not worried, what will be will be


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

GOOD GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW EG..I have a GOOD feeling about this!! Let us know asap!!!    

Mini..naughty Clumpy jnr!!

Vicks..any news from HH re trigger?

xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry girls, thought I had posted earlier. Yes, am triggering sunday night with EC on Tuesday


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

EG, sending you amazing loads of hugs and good luck for tomorrow!  I woke up at 5 anyway and needed a pee so did it then!!  Then went back to sleep!  Please post as soon as you can so we all know what's happened.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

EG - all the very best of luck for tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you   

Vicky - EC on tues - so exciting!  I think we may have been sat opposite each other on Tues am!  Did you have your purple bag with you?

Kate - not long to go now  

Emizola - they like the lining to be 5mm.  Once you get started on FERC it's really straight forward - I feel I could do it in my sleep now!  

May - glad you got some lovely pictures from your scan


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

EG - fingers crossed for tomorrow - sending you lots of   and   

May - bet your scan was amazing, how exciting!  hope your headaches don't last too long xx

Vicky - great news about your EC - I was a day out!   

Scooter - thanks for info on FERC, it sounds so long winded and complicated   

I'm off to Covent Garden tomorrow for my SIL's birthday so might have a cheeky cocktail or two while I can   

Have a great weekend all!

Em xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks for all the messages girls means a lot, lucky the 2 ww went quick as we had blasto on day 5 so it was slightly shorter but just hoping that with all the upset of lossing my friend I haven't ruined my chances that sounds so selfish dosen't it.  We have decided if its a negative we will go away in june for a nice break abroad then start end of aug give me body a break.

Vicky-Yay for EC on tues how exciting hun not long now and to have a jab free day too feels so great!!  

Well I will let you all know the results tomorrow as soon as I do it.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Scooter-I did have my bag with me, and was on my own (hubby was in the car), how funny if you were sitting oppisite. What time are you in for your scan next Tuesday? I got to get there for 7.10am ready for EC

EG


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

PS...Forgot to say,....awesome news to May re yesterdays scan! Did you get some good piccys?
The fat feeling will turn to solid bump soon..and you can start wearing nice clothes again!!
EG...Still crossing everything for you.
Love to  everyone else xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Well we have tested and seem to have a big fat POSITIVE, wheres the BFP icon!!!! we have done 2 tests so far as still don't believe it lol!!!   

Will update you all later!!! xxxx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

dh has just found more icons, so here you go wonderful girlies!! so gone a bit mad with all the icons!!!xxxxxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

EG that's fantastic news!!!  After all your worries too - I'm so pleased for you xx  
Love your icons!! LOL - have just blown you some bubbles xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

EG,,,,I am soooooooooooooooooooo over the moon for you!! Woke up and thought of you first thing!!

This will be yours and DH's best most magical day ever...enjoy it honey xxx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

EG Congratulations on the testing news.  Fingers crossed that the 2 weeks until the scan goes as easily as the official 2ww went!!

Vicky - Good luck for the trigger shot and then EC on Tuesday.

Hope everyone else is ok, apologies for the lack of personals but I've got the parents down to stay so it's a flying visit.

Pushoz


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Many congrats!!!!!!!!!     So very happy for you, enjoy today and congrats again xxxxxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

EG. Way to go babes!! Congrats to you and dh. Enjoy this wonderful day.
May


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG, thats fab news


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Congratulations! Brilliant news - I'm so thrilled for you


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi everyone. Been following almost everyone's post here for the last month or so, but didnt get time to start writing.

well we are also getting a cycle at HH and have started stimming since Friday. First blood test on day5 is on Monday. Will try to keep everyone posted and good luck to all those that are going through the treatment or have just got a BFP.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Eco - wooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

welcome Capricorn   

Good luck in your tx.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi capricornian, welcome to the thread xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome capricornian and good luck with your tx    Hope you are feeling well on the stimms and look forward to hearing how you get on.


x


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks girlies still can't believe it and don't want to get too excited till we have the scan in 2 weeks as I have heard about Chemical Pregnancies.  Is there anything I should be avoiding at these early stages, I know im being a worrier already   .

Vicky can't believe you had EC on Tues its all coming round so quickly!!xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG, I know, is very quick. Hope your 2 weeks till your scan flies by, how does it work, do you ring Hammersmith Monday to let them know you got BFP and to book the scan?


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

will fly by Vicky you triggering tomorrow night?
Well I emailed them and it says ring and leave a message but the answerphone dosen't allow you to, so will have to wait till Monday.  Any of the other HH ladies tell me what happens next?

Hope EC goes ok Tues are you still staying over in the Holiday Inn?xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations EcoGirly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

       

Wonderful news for you and your DH.

Vicky - good luck for EC


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yea, triggering tomorrow night. The drive is only 45 min, so my hubbys driving us there and back, on the day.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Eco - When you ring them they will give you a date for the scan and then thats it! Don't expect any congrats from the receptionist either!


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Did anyone else feel a bit nauseated during the stimming period?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I did at some points, but not too bad.


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks mini.
Capriocorn I felt sick through D/R and for the first few days of stimming I could taste the Gonal F as soon as I took it and used to feel sick for 1/2 hr after, it even made my hands smell dh used to do mine and we had to wash our hands as it stunk so much!!  
Oh Vicky good luck for tomorrow, a nice jab free day on Monday ahead of you.  Oh forgot to mention & warn you they rang me really early the day after to say how many had fertilised was expecting a call mid morning and got one at 8.30 whilst eating my marmite on toast to GMTV!!


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Congratulations Eco Girly. You've given hope to all us FERC cyclers out there. I'm at Hammersmith too. So pleased it worked for you this time. Be praying   it all goes well for you over the next few weeks/months. Take it easy now.  

Helen xxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

capricornian said:


> Did anyone else feel a bit nauseated during the stimming period?


Yes I did for about an hour or so after taking Gonal-F for the first four days, also had bad headaches. On the 5th day I felt alright again, and then got a very bloated tummy so had to wear leggings as jeans too tight!

Good luck for EC Vicky xxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

I am beginning to notice the same, i.e. the headaches getting milder. As for the first hour or so after gonal-f, i am normally in bed (almost asleep) as the dh does the injections for me so dont notice anything.
I am on 112.5 dose. Is that too high / low compared to what others are using?

Vicky: good luck for tuesday

btw, who's next in line for EC after vicky?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Capricornian- I was on 112.5 but moved to 150 after my day 9 scan, I think they started me lower as I have pcos. I think you will be next for EC, scooter is on long protocol and had a 2nd query supressed scan thursday, and Kate starts stimming on short protocol in about a week. I am guessing you will have EC begining/mid week next week, xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Vicky: depending upon the stimming, if i go for around 12 days of stimming like you did, then the expected EC date will be around 20th.


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Capricornian - I am was on 300 Gonal-F last time and will be again. I think for your age and for the first go your dose sounds completely normal and from reading this site quite a bit very common, HH know what they are doing and if they think your dose needs to change they will call you after the day 5 bloods or day 9 scan. I am only on higher due to my slightly high FSH levels. 

I think I will go for EC/ET just before/on the Bank hols weekend - as long as I get enough follies this time  xxx

Hi to everyone esle and   for Vicky xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations EG!!!!  I'm soooo happy for you.

Capricornian, I stayed on 112.5 through my whole stimming and it worked amazingly well for me.

xxxxxx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Vicky - Hope that the trigger went well.  Good luck for EC.

Pushoz


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Pushoz. Went ok, was surprised as the needle seemed a bit longer than the other ones, but still managed to do it myself

Being extra careful with my fluid intake now


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW VICKS...Let's hope we see another BFP in 2 weeks!!    

Hey KDb why so quiet lately..when does yours all start in May?   

xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Mackster, its tuesday for EC, gotta be there at 7.10, so an early start, any ideas what time I will be taken into theatre?


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Good Luck Vicky, I went into theatre at about 10.30 and there were 4 of us having it done so it depends on how many are there having it done, my dh bought me some mags so I sat reading those whilst we nipped next door to get a quick bit to eat and drink infact never seen him be so quick


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hiya  Vicks and gang,

Think I went in at about 10ish....my DH was told to go for a coffee and he wasn't there when I got back-under sedation I frreaked out and started wandering around looking for him (until a nurse pulled me back into room/bed..ha).
Yah bring some mags...but it will all be over before you knows it xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok will have a few hours then lol. Have bought loads of mags so should be ok


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

@mackster: so how long does the procedure last? and how long do they keep you after you are moved to the room?


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Also, does anyone know what the parking charges are? I went in today for the blood tests on Day5, but forgot to check the rates as i parked outside on the main road (btw its free till 9:00 in case anyone wants to know)


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

I think parking is something like £1.80 an hour - crazy! I would take a lot of change.......it's always more than you remenber it was!   
xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Ladies may I check something? 

For my sins I am going away to Devon for a long weekend with my Mum & Dad, Sis + 2 nieces this weekend, in ...a caravan! Anyway am due to start stimms on the Monday. I presume it's ok to take the Gonal-F out of my fridge at home on Friday morning, put it in the van fridge that afternoon, then bring it home Monday afternoon? I know it says to be kept in the fridge but the pharmacist seemed to say you only really HAVE to keep it in the fridge once it's opened and it's getting near the use by date....

Does anyone know? Thanks xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, the parking is £1.80/hour after 9am.

Kate - you should be fine with that - if you have a cooler bag that you can put a freezer block in to keep cool then that would be good for the days you're travelling.  (in fact the little blue bag they give you with your first lot of meds is insulated so you can use that)

Make sure the pens / vials aren't in direct contact with the freezer block - keep them in their boxes and / or wrap the block in a plastic bag and a tea towel.


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks v much kdb, nice to hear from you too. I see you have your consult this month? Great news I bet you can't wait.   

xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

The carpark ground the back of the hospital starts charging at 8am and is £1.80 an hour, will let you know how long I am in there but Eco Grily said she spent about £12 on parking when she went for EC,


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I completely forgot, my scan on friday was with the infamous dr with the limp (can't remember his name now), I was bricking it waiting as I knew he was on, and then he came out and got the list just before the other guy. 

But he wasn't too rough with me, and explained things quite nicely, so was ok lol


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Vicky you can work out when you'll go to theatre, what time did you trigger at?  If you triggered at 9pm then you will go to theatre at 9am.  Watch the car parks, the very back car park starts charging at a different time to the hospital car park it's an hour later!!!!  I took my DS and books with me but with everything that was going on blood pressure etc and talking to DH I  never even opened my book.

Kate - I would second everythign kdb has said about the gonal F I bought a cheap lunch carrier, the bottom is specifically designed for putting a freezer block in and then I put the Gonal F in the upper part.

Hope everyone is ok.

Pushoz


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I had to trigger at 8.30pm so hopefully I will be one of the first ones then x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Vicky - good luck for tomorrow xx looks like you should be one of the first in!      The    you are thinking of is Mr H.  He was lovely when I had my review appt with him.


Capricornian - welcome to HH thread.  The last time I went to HH (15th Apr) the parking had gone up to £2 an hour!!    Wormwood Scrubs carpark further back is still £1.80 an hour and I think they charge by the half hour too after the first hour.  Good to know that the ones on the main road don't charge before 9 - handy!

Hope you are all well   

Em xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the advice re travelling with the drugs ladies x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, its took a lot to log back on to FF after losing our gorgeous girls last year however i'm sitting here waiting for my cycle to start so we can finally get going with our next attempt and as no one knows that we are trying again I definately need some support from somewhere.  Hope everyone on here are well and I look forward to getting to know some new names and catch up with some people from last year.

Lots of love, lou xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Lou,

Really nice to 'meet' you. Very brave taking this step, but I do hope you get all the support you need from us all. So so sorry to read your signature, I can imagine you have such mixed emotions about starting the process again. I wish you so much luck    for this cycle. 

Do you know roughly when you will start?

Kate x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Kate and its lovely to meet you too.  Typically you spend month after month praying that the dreaded period won't turn up and that you might just get that miracle but low and behold it turns up on time without fail well the month i want it to be on time it decides to tease me.  I should start my treatment this week sometime i'm on the short cycle so i shouldn't complain too much.  It was the same last year with our first 2 attempts - just got to play the waiting game I suppose xxx  How about you are you stimming at the mo?  Or waiting to start

Lou x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Oops, now if i'd read your signature before i'd posted i'd have known the answer to my question.  Good luck hopefully we'll be quite close together cycle wise xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Ah yes I know that feeling! Last time I was 6 weeks late    This time AF is due on Sunday, then I too start the short protocol (on Monday, once I find an ice pack for my cool bag   ). I can't believe I am going to be injecting myself with my complete family in the same caravan, but they will be lovely and supportive. LOL!

I hope she turns up soon and we can be cycle buddies.   

Lots of luck and keep us posted x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Well ejoy your weekend away,  I will keep you posted.  I hope i'm not 6 weeks late that must have been awful x x x Good luck with the cool bag hunt

x x x x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Lou,

Welcome back to the thread    - so sorry to read your sad news   

Fingers crossed and lots of    and    for your next tx.

Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lou


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

welcome Lou   
Vicky good luck tomorrow hun, look forward to hearing on Wed how it all went and is going.    
Yes we spent £12.00 on parking on EC and on ET DH had to dash and put more money in we spent about £5.00 that day!!xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome back Lou xxx Will have everything crossed for ye next cycle!!! HH has had some good results lately xx

Vicks...thinking of you for tomorrow lovely!!xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Loubes - I hate to say Welcome Back but you know what I mean.  I hope that things go well and you get the outcome that you are lookign for.

Vicky - I triggered at 8.30pm and was the second down the first one went at 8am so fingers crossed things work the same for you.  When I had collection they were really, really busy if I remember rightly they had about 16 ladies in that day so you can imagine it was like a conveyor belt!!!!!

Kate - I'm sure you will be fine I always did my jabs in private I didn't want to become a sideshow!

Mackster - Hope that you are resting up and making the most of your time off.

Pushoz


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Just to clear out the parking on the front thing. I meant parking on the road itself and not the car park that is on the front.

btw, i went in today for the Day5 blood test. Got the test done and on my way out even booked the Day 9 scan for coming Friday. Later today i got the call from the hospital suggesting that i re-schedule my scan for Day13 instead and continue with the drug as normal. They also said that all is fine, just need to book a Day13 scan.

I am a bit worried now as to why they did this? Did anyone else also had this kind of experience?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

capricornian-Your E2 levels in your blood may have been a bit on the low side, which indicates the follies haven't been growing enough yet. If you are worried, ring them tomorrow to ask xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

I shall def call them tomorrow. If E2 was low, would they not had increased the dosage?

Also, does anyone know what the downside of having a scan on Day13 is? I thought they the stimming was to stop around Day12-13 for the trigger to be taken?


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone, its nice to see some familiar names and with twins on board too congratulations mackster and pushoz.  Good luck for EC tomorrow vicky, I have all my fingers and toes crossed for a good result

XX


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

I am beginning to freak out now.. i cant even find anything on the forums regarding delayed scans 

can someone plzzzzzzzzzzzz help me out. I tried calling HH and no one's answering the phone. I got the voice message so didnt get the chance to speak to someone. Have been listening to the vm over and over again. All they say is "All is fine, just need to re-schedule my Day9 scan to Day13 and continue with existing dose"


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Capricornian - deep breaths girl!!!   You sound just like I did on my first treatment. Don't worry at all about them changing your scan day, they do it all the time. I felt like the whole process was dragged on and on for months when I had my last cycle. Every stage seemed to be delayed by another week. They do know what they're doing and they just want you to be given every chance to get lovely large follies. Don't worry, you won't ovulate until you take that ovitrell injection, so you needn't worry about them leaving it too late. Stay calm. Try to relax.          

Helen xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Loubes - Nice that you managed to come back hun      was only thinking of you the othre day   

Hope all is as well as it can be     

Vicki - if you did your trigger at 8.30 then you will be first down    When i had mine i was late doing trigger as i forgot all about it!!    i was 15 mins late, but it was fine! There was a lady next to me and she was about 3 hours late doing hers


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Vicky - good luck for tomorrow   .  My scan isn't until 7.40am so I expect you'l have been called through by then, I'll keep an eye out for you though

Loubes - I've often wondered how you were getting on over the last few months.  It must have been so hard for you to go back to HH - lots of mixed emotions I expect.  I really wish you all the best for your next cycle.   

Kate - have fun inj in the caravan!!!!!

Capricornian - try not to worry  

Emizola - once you get started on FERC you'll find it very straightforward.  I always make a note of the days I change my patches as sometimes I get mixed up   But you can tell by looking at them if they've been on for more than a day.  The really great thing is that you hardly need to go to the unit at all.  Last cycle I only went 3 times (? scan, scan 10 days after starting patches and ET)  It's much easier to fit in around work etc.

FM - how are things with you?

I've got my 2nd query scan tomorrow.  I've had terrible headaches over the last few days so I'm hoping I can start the HRT patches tomorrow, DH has really been suffering with my terrible mood swings!

Is anyone going to watch the programme about wormwood scrubs tonight?  I've often wondered about the world on the other side of that huge wall!

Scooter


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah i'm going to watch that! I walked down to HH once from the station and they suddenly let out all the inmates just as I walked past!  They had their stuff in black bags and looked shifty!    

capricorn - you'll be fine, they know what they are doing hun   

Kate - The gonal f out of the fridge is fine. We went away and didn't have a fridge in our hotel room. I used a cool bag but obviously didn't keep cool for whole of the trip, we went away over night i think, or might of been 2 nights


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Scooter,

I'm in tomorrow too. Having first suppressed scan for my FERC cycle. Will look out for you. Yes I said the same thing to my husband about Wormwood Scrubs. Last summer I sat in the park behind the prison inbetween visits too Hammersmith. Got used to the inmates shouting at me through the barred windows!!  Bizarre, I know. Be interesting to see what it's really like in there. Kind of. Good luck with your scan.

Helen xxx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello ladies

I just sat here for an hour reading over all the posts I have missed and responding to you all and it deleted it before I pressed post.....   ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

So I am going to try and remember what I wrote, but apologies if I miss anyone out, I don't have the energy to read through it all again tonight!

Welcome to all the new HH ladies. Big hugs and kisses to you all and GL with yout tx.

EG - CONGRATS with your    that is great news x

Kate - Hi and hope you enjoy your time away in Devon with the family x

Vicky - GL for EC tomorrow. I wanted to ask you how you manage getting to and from all your appointments from where you live? I live in Stevenage and am worrying about it.....

Mackster - Hope you're ok and taking it easy x


I'm sure I have missed people and know I haven't remembered everything I wrote in the deleted message!!!! 

I still feel a bit oblivious to this whole thing and am really happy I found FF as you ladies seem to know everything and really put my mind at rest.

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Yeah i'll be watching it.  I have a strange fasination with prisons i've always found them intriguing i'm sadly quite looking forward to it x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kirky-I am in Hemel, and we are going straight down M1 from here. Have managed to get all early scans, first 2 query supressed scans at 7am, 1st stims scan 7.50 and following 2 at 7.10am, at that time in the morning its been taking us 30-40 min each way x

Scooter/Helen-what time are you there tomorrow?


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Vicky - Thanks. I am closest to the A1, but have been driving to my mums work in Kings Cross and then getting a train from there... It has been taking me 2-3 hours each way!!!!! My DH will be in Ireland for most of it so will be going it alone, might have to take the plundge and drive straight there, just get worried about parking. Always seem to get a ticket    xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Loubes   
Wishing you lots of luck and much deserved happiness with this next cycle.

Mackster - just caught up on your news. Take it easy hun, it's not long in the grand scheme of things so just put your feet up and watch all the cr*p on daytime TV. I had the steriod injections at 30 weeks as they thought my twins were coming as I had seriously high BP and irregular contractions but they stayed well and truly put until 36wks. Just think - only 8 more weeks than were you are now and you'll never put your feet up again   

Congratulations EG   

Good luck tomorrow Scooter

Vicky, hope EC goes well hun   

Hi FM, May, Mini, Push, BlancheRabbit, Emziola. Also a big hello and good luck to all HH newbies.

Sorry if I've missed anyone
NF
x


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Well Ladies, now I've seen it all!!   Watching the Wormwood Scrubs prog on ITV. Just think girls, next time you're having an E/C or ET and the nurse turns up with the progesterone botty surpository (which always makes you balk, the first time!), just remember next door, some prison chappy is plugging his botty with a mobile phone!!!    Makes you think eh!

Helen xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hey hi to all, good luck vicky with tomorrow, i am looking forward to hearing how you get on!
eg huge congrats for your bfp!!!!!!!
kirky1 - i had to travel alone to all my appointments as my hubbiw works same school as me and they didn't know what was goign on but i drove there - from waltham cross and ot took less than 45 mins and i always got parked on road out front - where free before 9 and even on way back only about 45 mins too - by the third visit i think i could have done it with my eyes closed lol
caprocornian - i'm sure you will be ok
mackster - how are you doing?
afm, have finally decided to email anna carby? although i haven't met her  - do youthink that will be ok? i just think i might get a clearer explanation? and have now found her email address so intend to do that in the morning

xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

What worries me the most is, the window for EC will pass and i will end up getting my periods before they even get to EC stage. So from what all i can gather, unless i use the trigger, nothing is going to happen not even the AF for the next cycle?

Also, i had high FSH before start of tx. We went to Guys for private cycle, and then the NHS funding came in, so decided not to go to Guys (just had initial investigations) and first use the free cycle on NHS. The consultant at Guys looked at the blood profile and pointed out the high FSH (around 12) and said that it was a bit high for my age. I started getting accupuncture (8-9 sessions) but never got chance to go a re-test. After 5 months, i was finally called in at HH and they did FSH test and result was 6-7 which according to Dr Rao was very good. Similar DH had male factor issues (got tests done 3 times at Hillingdon) and this time at HH, all was perfect

So far its going great, but its just that "too good to be true" feeling thats bugging me. And then this extension of injections is now getting on my nerves as to what if they didnt do the tests properly (The consultant at Guys said that they were not worried abt OHSS but in fact not reacting to stimming and would recommend a high dosage), whereas here they did just one blood test and concluded everything to be fine.

I shall try calling HH tomorrow for a scan re-schedule and also check what exactly is going on


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Good luck Scooter and Helen for you ? scans this morning   

Vicky - will be thinking of you hun xx

As for the Wormwood Scrubs doc........how on earth did he get that up there  It's an exit not an entrance!!!  

On that note, hope you all have a lovely day   

Em xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

capricorn - the burselin will stop your period!   

Vicki - god luck for today. mind where you put your phone now!


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Ha ha!! I literally saw about ten mins of that programme about W Scrubs, as I work about 10mins from there at the beeb. The bit I caught was the infamous botty activity and my DH & I did laugh about the prog suppos. I had during the 2ww. LOL!   

Hi to NF and Em x
Scooter and Helen - Good luck for your scans today   
Vicky - hope EC goes well   
Kirky - hi, when is your coord appoint - end of May? 
Thanks Mighy Mini re travelling with the meds   
Capricornian - do call the clinic just to put your mind at rest hun    I agree with what Vikcy said and I am sure there will be a logical reason but do call them. 
LMS - hope you get an answer to your query   

Kate x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Have re-scheduled the scan now and just realized that they didnt want me to be re-scanned on Day13, but instead Day8 instead of Day9.

So they have brought the scan forward by one day. I havent managed to speak to a nurse yet, but will see what they have to say re: my blood results


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello Hammersmith Lovelies     

I feel so totally bad that I have not posted in forever - same old excuses I'm afraid. My life at the moment seems to be work, sleep and eat!

I have just been trying to catch up on everyones news........ may take a few hours though to read through the many pages, as always soooo much has been happening. 

I just wanted to send lots of love to you all really and send loads of luck to everyone who is in the middle of treatment at the moment      keeping everything crossed for you all     

Just have to comment as well on the programme last night too - I will never walk past those walls again without thinking about bums and phones!!! I used to work at the Hammersmith and whenever we walked from our department to the wards the prisoners would shout and whistle at us from the windows - have always wondered what its like inside and now I know!

Lovely to see some new names on here   

Hugs to everyone
Pepper
xxxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Ah that is great news! Sounds like the follies are looking nice so they think you are responding well hence the early scan? 

I am hoping to be scanned on day 8 this time instead of day 9 as my follies were 19 + 22mm by day 9. 

Bet you are glad you called so you can relax a bit now   


x


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Pepper! Great to hear you are ok hun xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Kate   

Great to see that you are so close to your start date    will be keeping everything crossed for you that it all goes well this time   

Px


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies
Vicky thinking of you hope it goes well    

Oh I saw a bit of the programme how scarey dh and I park near there at the one near the park and I always wonder what its like, flippin heck scared the life out of me., I only managed 20 mins then fell asleep. 

Feeling very odd at the mo, tired and headaches and got a horrid pain in the left side which is where my endo cyst is just so worried our little embie had attached in the wrong place, has anyone heard of this?? Booked my scan for the 24th May, they said it is counted from the day I had EC so would mean im over a month BFP on the 24th May is that correct?

Sorry for all the questions girls dh keeps saying ask on FF, think he's finding it a comfort blanket now!   

Pepper-great to hear your ok
Pushov-not long now hun, im still going to Debra, did you carry on with her? had the musk things on my legs during the 2ww loved it!!! lol xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Kate: I think it is the case, however havent spoken to the nurses yet. Have left a voice message though. So an early scan means, good results. Happy for that one


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

capricornian-Glad it was just a misunderstanding, so you back in thursday? I will probably be in for ET Thursday, so you will have to let me know what time you are there x

EG-Sure everythings ok hun xx

Pepperoni-Hope you are ok hun xx

Kate-How are you doing?

LMS-Hope you get a quick reply

Helen/Scooter-Hope your scans went ok today.

Just a quick update.

Had to be at Hammersmith today for EC at 7.10am, got taken into theatre at 8.30am, and was let go at just after 10.30am. We got 9 eggs. Was really surprised as they thought my follies were only big enough on 4-5 of them, but my last scan was fri, and didn't trigger till sunday. Will get the fertilisation report tomorrow. Was in quite a bit of pain after but got some extra pain killers and feel ok now. The sedation was lovely again, kinda remember them poking around up there, but was half asleep lol


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Vicky 

Thats great news on eggs lovely    so pleased for you.

Everything crossed now for good news in the morning tomorrow           

xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Great news Vicky - 9 eggs!   

  for good news tomorrow morning.

I am fine thanks. Just starting drinking milk as hoped the protein might help me produce lots of follies!? x


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Vicky well done hun 9 eggs thats great     for them to do there magic overnight, take it easy and rest up now xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Well done Vicky!! Can't believe you are back on here already    

Have to keep us all posted tomorrow.       

Em xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Finally got a call from one of the nurses. Apparently, i am border line low on the hormones hence they want to monitor me closely and maybe up my drug on Thursday.

I guess i need to start on the fluids asap as i am taking maybe just a litre of liquid a day lately. Anything else i can do to increase the odds


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Drink plenty of water and milk, I also did pineapple juice to help my lining. Try and eat as much protein as possible I was doing omelettes/roast chicken/prk chops etc for dinners

Em-We only have a 2bedroom flat so comp is in living room. Not in pain at the moment so just relaxing watching tv and on here


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Capricornian -    try not to think of it as bad news as we all respond differently, I know I found my 1st cycle frustrating as I did not think it was going the same as everyone else but every cycle is different and if they see you on Thurs they may just up your dose and then next week you might be excited as you will be ready for EC!    The clinic might not be great about telling you all the detail up front, but I have found when you ask/call they tell you the reasons behind things and you realise just how much they are doing for you and how much they want the best outcome too x

Lots of water helped me thru stimms, plus a lot of rest.

x


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Vicky - glad your EC went well today. 9 eggs, that's great. Lets hope they all fertilise. Take it easy, tomorrow you'll be aching eh?

Capricornian- glad you got your scan dates sorted out. Agree with Vicky's advice on the high protein diet, and pineapple juice, as well as loads of water. Unfortunately it's a lottery, you can take all the advice in the world on how to maximise your chances, but at the end of the day, it probably won't make a great deal of difference. Just try to relax, that's my bit of advice. LOL,  

Well i had my suppressed scan for my FERC cycle today. All going well, told to slap on an oestrogen patch when I got home, which I've now done. Hopefully be having my frozen embies transferred around the 25th May. Yippee.  

Scooter - I was the lady in the blue jeans/t-shirt with a beige cardie and wild hair (bad hair day, I'm afraid  ). Were you the lady in the pink cardie? Was trying to second guess, who you were.

Helen xxx

P.S. I did walk past Wormwood Scrubs with a new found respect for those inmates shoving their mobile phones up their botties!!! Haha.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Helen -what time were you there this morning?


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Vicky - glad your EC went well today.   and sending those eggs   , hope they get jiggy with dh swimmers this night. wishing you 100% fertilisation rate.

Helen and Scooter glad to hear your scan went well.

Loubes 

capricornian- good luck for scan on Thursday . try plenty of water and milk. use hot water bottle and also try some Brazilian nuts.

pepper, good to hear from you, glad all is well. yes you count your date from Ec.

Mackster- hope you are resting well.   

may


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Vicki - 9 eggs is a lovely number!      

No wonder some of the inmates wouldn't show their faces on camera, would you after being caught with a phone up your **** ??!!!!!


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Vicky - I think I missed you at Hammersmith this morn. I was there at 9am, sat up by the scan area. Later went in to see Jenny Hunt (bout 10am) and was then out by 11am. Guess you were heading off home before then.

Helen xxx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all 

Vicky, excellent news on all your eggs!
Capricornia - good news re your scan!
Helen - who is Jenny Hunt - sorry I must be completely useless!

hope everyone else is ok!

afm - I emailed Anna Carby this morning and got a reply within a few hours, she said all was ok my fibroid was small and not causing any problems with the uterus cavity and ahe would mark in my notes to get more progesterone support this time so all I am waiting on now is AF then I can register my next cycle - gettign quite excited now I know everything is ok
Anna was lovely she had read through my notes and examined all scans so quickly - and explained everythign very well, just wish it could all be so straight forward

xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Helen-Yea I left about 10.45, so prob whilst you were in seeing someone

Will organise another meet for July/August in a few weeks if you girls are up for it?


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Does anyone know how good/bad is 230 a number for E2?


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Great news LMS!    What a lovely lady AC seems to be. Really happy you can get started soon    xx Must be a relief now especially knowing you will get extra prog support too. 


Capricornian - mine was 300 and that was apparently ok and within their tolerances. I would wait and see what they at your next scan and step away from Google       


Vicky nice idea - let us know dates   


x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

@Kate: You were spot on for the google.... been nail biting and frantically searching and calculating my odds 

The only thing i am annoyed with is the fact that last year, i had high FSH (around 12) which according to the consultant at Guys (we just went for consultation and didnt start the tx there) that having a high FSH means a "poor responder". When asked what they would do, the simple answer was "high dosage".

Now at HH, the FSH came out to be 6 (also according to the consultant at Guys, high FSH means, low ovarian reserve, hence if at a later stage, you get a low FSH, it doesnt mean the reserve is back to normal. the highest value is always considered to be the case even when getting low values at later stages)., so when we brought this up, doctor said that we will go with what we have now, i.e. 6 and not with other results (i had 4 other FSH results all 3-4 months apart for the last 1 year showing a value around 10 on average)

So the annoying part is, if they knew or was told that i was most likely to be in the poor responder category, then why did they start with 112.5 and then stick to that even on day5. Oh well, i can rant here forever, but its beyond my reach to just up the dosage. So i guess have nothing else to do then chill out and watch telly (and avoid google) 

Thanks everyone for the support, and Vicky, you shall be in my prayers (and ofcourse all the others too)


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Vicky - well done on 9 eggs, keeping my fingers crossed for an excellent fertilisation rate   

Capricornian - so glad you got your scan sorted out. I think they start to worry if your E2 levels go above 1000.  My FSH was 10 on my 1st cycle but I ended up with 25 eggs  

LMS - Jenny Hunt is the counselor. Anna Carby is a star!  Sounds like she has really put your mind at rest

Helen - my scan was at 7.40am so I was back home by the time you got there (I was also having a bad hair day - couldn't do a thing with it at 6am!!!)  I think we will be having ET on the same day!

I had my 2nd query scan today and my lining was thin enough so I've started the patches.  Back in for another scan a week on Fri


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Ladies.
I watched bits of that doc and unfortunately saw the phone bit......    GRIM!

Vicky + LMS - Might just have to do the drive. What's it like getting parking if you have a later appointment? Is there a lot of parking around? I normally just get in and out, via Starbucks for a frappachino    and haven't looked around at all!

Kate - coord apt is on 19th. A week tomorrow. I'm starting to get nervous now. Just seeing all your posts, I am realising I know nothing!!!! Need to get all your helpful hints and tips for best results at each stage...... Hope your well, when do you start tx?

Vicky - Glad everything went ok today. Keep us updated when you get your report tomorrow, sending    x

Capricornian - This is my first tx and I know nothing compaired to you and the other ladies on here. I have been panicing too, but for different reasons. Hope you feel more relaxed soon hun.

Hope everyone else is ok. xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Kirky - I drive in from Welwyn Garden City, via the A1M then the north circular.  In the rush hour it takes 1.5 hours one way, otherwise on a clear run it takes 45 mins one way.  (Usually on the way back!   )  I always manage to get parked - 99% of the time in the little car park to the side of the hospital.....I just sit and wait for someone to leave   

I'm on my 4th tx and still don't know all of what the ladies on here are talking about    I just do what the docs advise and try not to worry about the rest   , you can drive yourself   
otherwise.

Hi to everyone else!  

Em xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello my lovelies,

WOW...so much activity!! Good work Vicks..9 is fab!!

I have spent the most horrendous evening in the maternity ward at hospital.I had a full on scary bleed at 10pm last night (after pregnancy massage)and freaked out.
The have only just released me now.They were very thorough which was good..seems I might have some erosion of cervix or Polyps(hope that's all it was).
The sounds from that ward at 2am and 4am are creepy!!I also had a horrible drip in my hand-so couldn't sleep,coupled with lady in bed next to me groaning and making weird noises all night!!

Am still only 28 weeks plus 4 days//had my growth scan today and the boys are big (3.5 and 3.25 pounds)....so feel a bit better.

I am so scared my waters will break though...as DH has gone to Israel tonight for work!!

Anyhoo..enough abt me...total total rest for me now  

Good to see you Pepper..how you doing babes?

Hiya May..bought any nice maternity clothes yet?Ebay is great for it!!

Good work LMS in contacting the Queen of HH..

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mackster-Fingers crossed they stay put hun and stop worrying you hun xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Jeez Mack, you poor thing!!   Have you got any friends who could come stay the night with you while DH is away??  V reassuring though to know your boys are such a healthy weight  
       


Capricornian - if you need any comfort about women with low AMH conceiving and having healthy pregnancies, take a look at the Lister thread in the ICSI chit chat area of the site.  The Lister tends to specialise in "poor responders" and one of my FFs has just moved there.  It's her third clinic and she speaks very highly of it.  The Lister actually put her on *less* meds than her #2 clinic had and she responded much better (also no d/r).  (But they did look at her notes and test results from previous clinics and cycles, so as you point out, it's disappointing that your cons at HH didn't do the same, or at least discuss it with you.)  xoxo


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

p.s. who was it who said they thought they saw a disco ball? I did notice the big circle light thing above the bed in theatre, didn't go all disco for me, but as I was going under sedation it did look like it was spinning and turning, thats how I knew I was going under lol


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Mackster   

Well done Vicky! 9 eggs is great


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Scooter - I'm back for my scan on the 21st too!! And yes I started my patch today as well. Be great if we're both in at the same time for ET. Look for the bad-hair women, that'll be us. Haha.   How many embies are you having thawed? We've only got two, so hoping they both survive the thaw. Can't remember what grade they were, but the best two were used in our fresh cycle last year, and sadly they didn't make it, so I guess that quality doesn't always ensure success eh? Good luck, great to have someone at the same stage in FERC cycle as me.  

Helen xxx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hey all yes my mind is at rest amd i have given up coffee - mainly due to my instructor at the gym nearly dropping down when he made me write a food diary and saw how much i drank lol - can only be a good thing though?
am now going to look forward to my next cycle - which i realised tonight af is due at weekend so will be coming round soon - more worrying i have to fit in a visit to hh to collect prescription
i have always managed to park although sometimes firther down the road than other times only ever parked in hospital car park when it was dh tessa op and that cost a bit
hope all is good with you all 
mackster keep calm i am sure they wouldn't of let you home if any concerns
xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

LMS - yes giving up coffee is good. I had some headaches after giving up but then went after a few days. 

Mackster - GORGEOUS PHOTO!!  Hope you are ok now   

Scooter - glad the lining is ok and you can move forward   

Vicky - any news?   

Capricornian - I sometimes think ignorance is bliss as a little info can be scary as you google. But honestly, HH are great and will know much more than google as they know your individual case and are experts lol.   

Hi to Helen, NF, kdb, Em and the restof the girls. 

AFM I am working from home today as got wisdom tooth pain - ouch xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

No time for personals at the moment as have a friend round but just to let you know that they all fertilised. Going in tomorrow for ET, will find out then whether we are having 1 or 2 put back, our clinic says its 1 for 1st cycle for my age unless theres  1 or 0 top quality embryos


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow! That's amazing Vicky! x


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Way to go Vicky!!!   .  Thats fab, they would only let me have 1 back as im under 35 and on NHS first cycle, then because mine all went to day 5 the other 2 perished  

How exciting for tomorrow, hope it goes well and get lots of rest I had accupunture through my treatment and still having it also listened to the Zita West Cd wich sent me to sleep   .

Lots of       for you tomorrow xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-The paperwork sais 1 go if you are under 35, 1st go and if there are more than 1 top quality embryo, so hopefully that will be the case. Hoping I will have a few top quality ones out of those, so will most likely be 1 we will be having back


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice work Vicks..really pleased for you!!
My embryologist recommended we only pop one back in..but we got greedy and wanted two!!  Be prepared to put two in if he asks (consider twins with your DH etc)

Thx Kate..feeling bit crampy still today..but figured I am better off at home,then in hospital catching germs and gtg scared re labour noises that go bump in the night!!  

LMS..I found giving up cofee one of the hardest things!! Hv you tried dandelion coffee?Not bad!!!

I switched to Green or White tea in the mornings and was addicted by it..good for you too!!

  to you too NFoxyxx

Hiya lovely KDB..no friends staying (a few offered)..I am happy chilling on my own-although they just in midst of demolition work on old hotel next door..great..just great!! 10 months of noise!! My father in law has offered to be on call if I need him.
What's going on with you?Hv I totally missed out on your news?When is your start date?

Love to all xxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Wow well done Vicky I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow and the next two weeks xx

Mackster -     Hope your ok x x x

LMS - Fab news that you can start Tx good luck.

As for me, well i'm still waiting for AF to show up so we can finally start.  Grrrrrrr

Hope all is well with everyone x x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Mack - Ooh your bump looks massoosive!     put those feet up!

Vick - wow all fertilised!        

I went on to decaff coffee and drank red bush earl grey at work with some lemon, i still drink it now, its lovely! Dandelion coffee is disgusting mackster!!!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Haaa    Mini ..hv just remembered you are correcto Mundo re Dandelion...haaa..think I only tried it once and chucked it (although thought I had burnt it).Yah bump MUCH bigger now..looking like a house!!

Thx Loubes..bring on the AF...   

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, just to say congrats to Vicky , 100% fert   , lots of   for ET day and your 2WW 
Lots of     to everyone   

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

think i've only just chucked my dandelion sick out!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Vicky - that's fantastic, lots of luck for ET  

Mackster - glad you are ok now.  The maternity ward at night is not a good place to be, next time you are there you'll get even less sleep thanks to your 2 big bundles of joy  Your bump looks amazing, I don't think I was that big at 41 wks!!!!

Helen - I've got 3 frosties left, they were all frozen on day 1. What time are you there next Fri?  My scan's at 7am.

FM - lovely to hear from you  

I'm a big fan of redbush tea and I also like green tea with jasmine but you mustn't drink too much green tea if you are pregnant

Scooter


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

HI all hope everyone is well.

Mackster loving the picture I don't feel as much of a beached whale having seen your Bump.

Vicky well done on ET tomorrow.  Totally agree with Mackster just bear in mind what the embryologist suiggests to you.  On our first cycle we only had one put back which was initially our decision but also was the recommendation of the embryologist.  It didn't work so we went with again with the advice of the embryologist and had 2 put back, the rest is history.  Can I give you a tip for tomorrow only drink water until you feel comfortably full, this was the advice of the embryologist and I just wish that I'd listened to their advice first time around.

Pushoz


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Ladies

Em - Thanks for the reasurance. You're right I am driving myself    worringing, uneccessarily! Gonna have a good look around when I go for my coord apt. Will have my DH with me, so he can help.

Mackster - Loving the picture. Hope your resting well and last night wasn't too bad without your DH.

LMS - I have made DH give up the coffee and put him on a complete health kick.... not too happy with me right now    I have been drinking white tea for a year now and get headaches from normal tea.... lol.

Vicky - Thats great. GL for ET tomorrow   

Big    to all xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Hunnies   

Mackster   - glad that you have got lots of support around you.  Like LMS said, they wouldn't have let you go if they had any concerns.  Your profile pic is fab!

Vicky - OMG, you're the first person I know to have 100% fertilisation, that's great news.  Good luck for tomorrow - will have everything crossed for you xx  Totally agree with Pushoz re water too.  You will know when you are full!

Hi to everyone else.

Em xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Morning everyone  

vicky that's fab news on embies - sending lots of love and positive vibes that all goes well today   

heh mack love the new picture, bump looks great! Hope you survived last night ok at home - must of been hundred times better than the ward.... it's noisy enough during the day! I'll be keeping my eyes on the look out for you now! 

Enjoy the sunshine today - even if it's still freeeeeeeezing!

Pepper xxxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Had my Day8 scan today. Got 19 on one and around 12 on the other ovary, but are all still small. Only 3 of them have gone up to 10mm. They want to continue on same dosage and re-scan on Monday.


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats - that's loads! Hope they are going to grow nice and big soon x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

They want to re-scan on Monday and also possibly on Wednesday again. They were expecting the EC to be around Friday, however it all depends upon how well the follies grow.

Anyone who had been in a similar position that can comment if the size can grow from this stage to the one they ideally looking at within the above time frame ?


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

btw didnt see Vicky around when i went for the scan. Most likely she was in by then (or maybe not arrived yet)


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Blimey that's loads of follies Capricorn.  I think it is so hard to say how much they grow as everyone is different and on different dosages of gonal f.  Just go with the docs advise, they really do know what they are doing xx    Make sure you drink plenty of water too x


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Just popping by to say have a lovely weekend all, I am off to Devon for the weekend at 7.45am tomorrow!   

I should be starting on 300 Gonal-F on Monday and a colleague has lent me her cool bag and ice packs so travelling with the meds is all sorted.  I have booked an acupuncture appointment for Weds night as that helped with the side effects last time. 

Take care all xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

That indeed is alot and i was expecting not even half. I guess they are "playing safe" (as the doc said) in order not to step into the OHSS zone, however said that, the count matters but the size matters even more. So far (by Day  i should have at least a good 3-4 follies reaching maturity, but there are 3 only that are above 10mm. 

I've started using a hot water bottle, Brazil nuts and going to pump myself with proteins (2 boiled eggs and alot of chicken) and yes, ofcourse the Pineapple Juice.

btw I heard Tesco doing large fresh Pineapples for 50p (havent checked in store yet)


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pushoz, Kirky-how are you?

Kate-Not long now xx

Em-Not long till your appt xx

Capricornian-Wow thats fab, what time were you there?

Well, obviously there was a miscommunication with the embryologist that rang me yesterday, all the mature eggs fertilised, but 4 of the 9 hadn't been mature to inject, which they hadn't told me. Also, not sure if they knew then but 1 of the 5 had fertilised normally, so I had 4, which is still good.

All four were 4 cell top quality embryos, so was allowed 1 back and I am now PUPO. As soon as the transfer was done my husband has been asking if I feel ok every 15 minutes lol, he is very protective. We also got a pic of the embie, not sure what to call it lol.

I was 1st in, but I hadn't drank enough, so had to go back out and drink more


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Yay!    Congrats on being PUPO hun!    xx


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Afternoon ladies,

Hope all is well.

Vicky - so glad al went well with your transfer. Laughed at your hubby, being all protective, v sweet eh? My Dh wanted to name our embryos on our treatment last year, but I was very reluctant in case it didn't work, thought names would make a stronger attachment, and would be more devastated when it all went wrong (which infortunately it did). Having said that, think you end up devastated either way, whether you name them or not. Fingers crossed for you.  

Scooter - I'm not in until 9.10am next Friday, so will probably miss you. Good luck for the scan. Did you laugh at the rather attractive patch mark (complete with blue fluff) left on your bum, when you changed your oestrogen patch this morn?   They're going to look great by next Friday. Haha.

Capricorn - wow, that's loads of follies. You'll get some great eggs from those. Well done.  

All the best to all the other ladies i've missed. Sorry not to do all the personnals, this thread moves so quickly, I can't keep up.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Mack - like the others have said, your pic is gorgeous.  Bet you're emailing loads to your family back in Oz - when do your parents arrive?

Very sweet of your father-in-law to oblige if you need company.  Are you watching loads of DVDs / tele?

I'm good - just home from our first appt at CRGH - feeling soooooooooooo positive; can't wait to get started!  I have a very erratic cycle and am on CD34 today so have been told if no AF by CD40, do an hpt and if -ve then call and collect some progesterone to induce a bleed.  Will have all my bloods re-done between days 2-5 then during days 6-13 they do a dummy embryo transfer and a 3D SIS (like an HSG but with saline solution instead of dye).  Then on CD21 I start sniffing and we are all systems go go go!!

Haven't had any tx since November's joke of an IUI so am feeling v excited about IVF.  Will try to enjoy all the excitement before it turns to nerves and then 2ww worry    LOL


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi girls - if anyone is interested there's a "Fertility Telesummit" taking place this week. I listened to the replay of one of the sessions yesterday, about fertility massage and nutrition, and even though I've done loads of reading on the topic I did learn a few new things.

Tonight's program is below - I won't listen live but the replays are available (at the same links) for 24 hours after the live broadcast:

*********************
Day 4, Thursday May 13th
*********************

12pm PST | 3pm EST | 8pm UK
*Dr Marilyn Glenville - Using Nutrition To Boost Fertility And 
Prevent Miscarriage*
Listen online: http://attendthisevent.com/?eventid=12613071

2pm PST | 5pm EST | 10pm UK
*Joanne Verkuilen - How Mind/Body Medicine Can Help With
Fertility Issues And General Health And Well-Being*
(pre-recorded so no Q&A available)
Listen online: http://attendthisevent.com/?eventid=12613197

*This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites*


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Vicky - congratulations on being pupo!!
Mack - I love your profile pic!
capricornian - i'm sure you will be fine, they really try to do everything they can for you at the clinic
kate, hope you have a fantastic time away and everything goes ok
everyone else

hope you are all good 

xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Congratulations Vicky on being PUPO, I hope these next 2 weeks pass quickly and as stress free as possible. Wishing you lots of luck for a BFP.

Kate have a fab time in Devon, where abouts are you going?  I love the west country.

Capricorn thats alot of follies but like the others say there is nothing normal in this game as everyone is on different doses and we all react differently.  They know what they are talking about at HH so try not to worry or stress yourself too much over it (easier said then done I know) i'm pretty sure your follies will grow lovely in the next week.  They told me on our second cycle that i hadn't responded as well as the first which really knocked us and i was expecting a poor outcome but when it came to EC they got more follies then the first cycle.  I will have everything crossed for you

Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned hope everything is ok

love lou xxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Vicky: I was there at 7:50

After the scan, i discussed with the doc as to what the prev FSH levels were and he was really surprised as to why they didnt increase the dosage. But then he added that based upon the scans and the tests now, they have to make a decision as to not flare up the ovaries and result in OHSS. He however suggested also get a blood test today.

I just got a call from HH saying that the tests are normal and some progress is made. Gone up from E2 value of 236 to 764 so that's an improvement. They also said to come in on Monday but not to take the gonal-f as they might be increasing the dosage. Lining so far is fine.

btw what does PUPO stands for?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yea I wasn't there by then, we got there a 9am. GL for Mondays scan. PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise

Work have said I can't go back till I am full better (been signed off since start of stimms with anxiety/stress) so going to be signed off for another 2 weeks, which will help the 2ww


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Capricorn - PUPO means 'pregnant until provern otherwise'. It's what we call ourselves on the two week wait, when your embryos are inside you, but they haven't yet implanted, so you're kinda pregnant/not pregnant.

helen xxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Vicky, do they give g/a or sedate you only for e/c at HH ?


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi Capricornian, they generally give sedation however it is possible to have a GA.  I've had the sedation twice and its fine.  It takes about 30 mins in total and you will more than likely sleep through most if not all of it.  In fact last time they kept asking me if i was ok, and i was getting more frustrated as i just wanted to be left alone to sleep   .

Lou xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way lovely ladies ------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236687.new#new


----------

